# ПРИТЧА - НАРОДНАЯ МУДРОСТЬ.



## shestale (16 Дек 2012)

*ЛЮБОВЬ и РАЗЛУКА*​
У края поля стояли Любовь и Разлука и любовались молодой парой. Разлука говорит Любви: "Спорим, я их разлучу?!" Любовь говорит: "Погоди, дай я сделаю к ним всего один подход, а затем ты можешь подходить к ним столько, сколько захочешь - и тогда мы увидим, сможешь ли ты их разлучить," Разлука согласилась.
Любовь подошла к молодой паре, прикоснулась к ним, заглянула в их глаза и увидела, как между ними пробежала искра... Любовь отошла и говорит: "Теперь твой черед"
Разлука ответила: "Нет, сейчас я ничего не могу сделать - сейчас их сердца наполнены любовью. Я приду к ним позже. Прошло время.
Разлука заглянула в дом и увидела молодую мать с младенцем, отца. Разлука надеялась, что любовь уже прошла и потому с надеждой переступила порог их дома. Но, заглянув в их глаза, она увидела Благодарность. Разлука повернулась и сказала: "Я приду к ним позже"

Прошло время, Разлука вновь явилась к ним - в доме шумели дети, с работы пришел уставший муж, мать успокаивала детей. Разлука надеялась, что уж теперь-то она точно сможет их разлучить - ведь за это время и Любовь и Благодарность уже давно должны были выветриться из их сердец. Но, заглянув в их глаза, она увидела Уважение и Понимание. "Я загляну позже" - сказала Разлука. Прошло время.
Снова пришла в их дом Разлука. Смотрит она - дети уже взрослые, седой отец объясняет что-то своим детям, жена что-то готовит на кухне. Взглянула она в их глаза и разочарованно вздохнула: она увидела в них Доверие. "Я приду позже"- сказала Разлука и вышла. Прошло еще время. Заглядывает снова Разлука в дом, смотрит, а там бегают внуки, у камина сидит, пригорюнившись, старенькая женщина. Разлука смотрит и думает про себя: "Ну вот, похоже мое время пришло" Хотела она было заглянуть старушке в глаза, но та встала и вышла из дома. Разлука пошла за ней. Вскоре пришла старушка на кладбище и села у могилы. Это была могила её мужа. "Похоже, я опоздала, - подумала Разлука, - время сделало за меня мою работу" И Разлука заглянула в заплаканные глаза старушки. А в них она увидела Память - Память о Любви, Благодарности, Уважении, Понимании и Доверии....

*КУЗНЕЦ*​В давние годы жил кузнец. Был он мастеровит и благочестив. А потому поставил в честь Белбога и Чернобога два чура - Белый и Черный. И всякий раз перед началом работы кланялся обоим, просил подмоги, а в положенные сроки - и требы обоим клал.
Однако со временем кузнец состарился и помер, оставив кузню сыну. А тот был далеко не столь мудр, как отец. Почел постыдным для себя, человека Огня и Железа, кланяться какому-то Чернобогу. И не просто оставил без жертв и молитв Черный чур, а каждый раз, начиная работу и помолившись Белбогу, плевался в сторону Черного чура.

И вот, однажды, появился в кузне молодой паренек - подмастерье. Очень быстро сравнялся он в мастерстве с хозяином - тот нарадоваться не мог на понятливого парнишку. Скоро кузнец стал подолгу оставлять кузницу на своего помощника.
И вот в один такой день подкатил к кузне возок со старенькой боярыней - расковались кони. Подмастерье подковал скакунов, а между делом предложил боярыне перековать ее на молодую. Старость кому в радость? Согласилась боярыня. Завел ее подмастерье в кузницу, растопил жарким-жарко горн, ухватил старуху клещами и сунул в огонь. После окунул в молоко, ударил молотом - осыпалась угольная корка, и показалась из-под нее молоденькая красотка. Наспех оделась, кинула кузнецу серебра, выбежала вон, накричала на остолбеневших холопов и унеслась со двора. А за нею исчез и подмастерье.

Искал его кузнец, искал, да ничего не выискал. А тут на том же возке подъезжает помолодевшая боярыня со стариком мужем: мол, на что мне, молодой, эта развалина?! Перекуй и его на молодого, кузнец-молодец!

Изумился кузнец рассказу боярыни, но виду не подал - нельзя же показать, что подмастерье больше него, мастера, в кузнечном деле разумел. Растопил, по рассказанному, жарче жаркого горн, ухватил старика щипцами, да в огонь! Вытянул головню, сунул в молоко, ударил молотом - головня и рассыпалась угольями.

Боярыня в крик - посередь бела дня извели мужа! Потащили кузнеца на строгий княжий суд, а там с душегубами разговор короткий…

А навстречу, на черном огнегривом скакуне, сыплющем искрами и дымом из ноздрей - кузнецов подмастерье в дорогом черном кафтане.

-Ну что, - говорит, - кузнец, несладко тебе? Не будешь, чай, на мой чур плеваться?".

По разному говорят - чем закончилась эта быль. Одни рассказывают - уволок Чернобог кузнеца в свое подземное царство, и пришлось ему там несладко. Другие же - и это в самых старых записях - говорят, что простил Черный владыка кузнеца, и даже боярина оживил, молодым сделал.

Однако все рассказы о том заканчиваются одним - "Белбогу молись, а Чернобога не гневи"

Кроме этого рассказа, есть еще несколько, где "перековка" стариков и старух на молодых - дело рук духов Тьмы. Нам же полезнее отметить, что существовало о том целое действо.

На Святки, в самые темные ночи года, время высшего могущества Чернобожьего, парень-"кузнец" с вычерненным(!) сажей лицом "перековывал" ряженых "стариков" и "старух" на детишек.

И еще стоит отметить - в предании Белбог не поспешил на помощь своему усердному почитателю, прогневавшему Его Черного "противника". Нельзя угодить Богу, оскорбляя другого Бога. Любопытно, что схожее - не по букве, но по смыслу - предание существует в Индии. В некоем храме стоял кумир Харихара, изображавший как бы сросшихся воедино Вишну, доброго Хранителя Вселенной и неистового Разрушителя-Шиву. Ходили в тот храм двое людей, один истовый почитатель Вишну, другой - преданный Шивы. И каждый из них, принося жертву, лез на кумир, затыкая ноздри "чужому" Богу. Продолжалась эта безлепица, покуда не ожил кумир, и не обратился к неразумным людям - каждый из Божьих ликов к своему - с гневным вразумлением.

*ИГРЫ БОГОВ​*Как-то раз боги, собравшись, решили поразвлечься. Один из них сказал:
—Давайте что-нибудь отберём у людей?
После долгих раздумий решили отнять у людей счастье. Вот только куда его спрятать?
Первый сказал:
—Давайте запрячем его на вершине самой высокой в мире горы.
—Нет, мы сделаем людей сильными, кто-то сможет взобраться и найти, и если найдёт один, все остальные сразу узнают, где счастье, - ответил другой.
—Тогда давайте спрячем его на дне моря!
—Нет, не забывай, что люди любопытны, кто-то сконструирует аппарат для подводного плавания, и тогда они обязательно найдут счастье.
—Спрячем его на другой планете, подальше от Земли, - предложил кто-то ещё.
— Нет, помни,что мы дали им достаточно ума, когда-нибудь они придумают корабль, чтобы путешествовать по мирам, и откроют эту планету, и тогда обретут счастье.
Самый пожилой бог, который на протяжении всего разговора молчал, сказал:
—Я думаю, что знаю, где нужно спрятать счастье.
—Где?
—Спрячем внутри них самих, они будут так заняты его поисками снаружи, что им и в голову не придёт искать его внутри себя.
Все боги согласились, и с тех пор люди тратят всю свою жизнь в поисках счастья, не зная, что оно спрятано в них самих.

*ЗЛОБА И КАК ПОБЕДИТЬ ЕЁ...​*Жил-был один мальчик,который часто злился, выходил из себя. Однажды его отец дал ему сумку, полную гвоздей, и сказал: «Сынок, я хочу, чтоб каждый раз, когда ты разозлишься на кого-нибудь и выйдешь из себя, ты забил гвоздь в наш забор».

Сын последовал совету отца. В первый день он забил 37 гвоздей, и он видел, что забивать гвозди в забор не такое легкое дело, и он начал пытаться контролировать себя во время гнева.

Дни проходили, он забивал все меньше гвоздей, и за неделю он научился контролировать себя от гнева так, что не приходилось забивать гвозди. Сын пришел к отцу и рассказал о своих достижениях. Отец был счастлив,видя его старания и сказал: «Теперь же, сынок, ты должен вытаскивать по гвоздю каждый день,когда тебе удастся не злиться».


Мальчик начал вытаскивать по гвоздю за каждый день, когда он не злился. И это продолжалось до тех пор, пока на заборе не осталось ни одного гвоздя.

Он пришел к отцу и рассказал об этом. Отец подвел его к забору и сказал: «Сынок, ты преуспел, но взгляни на эти дырки в заборе. Этот забор никогда не будет прежним». И затем он добавил: «Когда ты говоришь какие-либо вещи в состоянии гнева, они оставляют отметины в сердцах других, подобно этим дыркам. Ты можешь ранить человека ножом и вытащить его, но не будет важно, сколько раз ты скажешь «Прости», потому что рана останется».

*ВСЕ МУЖЧИНЫ ОДИНАКОВЫЕ!​*- Все мужчины одинаковые! Бабушка, ему стоит только сказать мне первый раз "привет", а я уже знаю, как он будет вести себя дальше, какие анекдоты рассказывать, как улыбаться, как прикасаться, как ссориться и уходить.
- Ты не права, внученька. Все мужчины разные. Просто нам нравятся похожие мужчины. Тебе нравятся скромные, "домашние"? Тогда почему ты сетуешь, что опять попался зануда, который никуда не хочет выходить из дома? Если ты выбираешь мужчину "душа компании", то не удивляйся, что придется делить его с друзьями, а, зачастую, и параллельными подругами. Если любишь романтиков, то будь готова не только к свечам, стихам и шампанскому, но и к периодическим депрессиям и исчезновениям, которые он будет объяснять "творческими кризисами". Выбираешь мужчину, за которым сможешь быть "как за каменной стеной" - не удивляйся, что не сможешь найти в этих стенах двери на волю. Женщины выбирают похожих мужчин, а потом удивляются, что они все одинаковые. 

*О ТОМ, КАК ОТНОСИТСЯ МИР К ЧЕЛОВЕКУ​*Ученик спросил Мудреца:
- Учитель, враждебен ли мир? Или он несет человеку благо?
- Я расскажу тебе притчу о том, как относится мир к человеку, – сказал учитель.
«Давным – давно жил великий шах. Он приказал построить прекрасный дворец. Там было много чудесного. Среди прочих диковин во дворце был зал, где все стены, потолок, двери и даже пол были зеркальными. Зеркала были необыкновенно ясные, и посетитель не сразу понимал, что перед ним зеркало, – настолько точно они отражали предметы. Кроме того, стены этого зала были устроены так, чтобы создавалось эхо. Спросишь: «Кто ты?» – и услышишь в ответ с разных сторон: «Кто ты? Кто ты? Кто ты?»
Однажды в этот зал забежала собака и в изумлении застыла посередине – целая свора собак окружила ее со всех сторон, сверху и снизу. Собака на всякий случай оскалила зубы, и все отражения ответили ей тем же. Перепугавшись не на шутку, она отчаянно залаяла. Эхо повторило ее лай.
Собака лаяла все громче. Эхо не отставало. Собака металась туда и сюда, кусая воздух, и ее отражение тоже носилось вокруг, щелкая зубами. Наутро слуги нашли несчастную собаку бездыханной в окружении миллионов отражений издохших собак. В зале не было никого, кто мог бы причинить ей хоть какой-то вред. Собака погибла, сражаясь со своими собственными отражениями».
- Теперь ты видишь, – заканчивал Мудрец, – другие люди не приносят ни добра, ни зла сами по себе. Все происходящее вокруг нас – всего лишь отражение наших собственных мыслей, чувств, желаний, поступков. Мир – это большое зеркало.
Как отражение в воде отражает лица, так сердце другого человека отражает твое сердце.

*КАК ВЫБРАТЬ ЖЕНУ...​*...Однажды мужики спросили деда, скажи вот ты с женой живешь полсталет и не ругаетесь (в деревне все про всех знают). Как это?
- Вы знаете, что молодые вечерами ходят на посиделки, а потом провожают парни под ручку девок, по центральной улице гуляют.
...Один вечер проводил - ничего, два - повод... а три считай жених...
Вот и я пошел провожать одну, иду что-то говорю, а она вдруг стала вытаскивать потихоньку свою руку из под
моей. Я не понял, оказывается я шел прямо в лужу на дороге, сворачивать не стал. Она лужу обежала и опять меня под руку. К следующей луже я шел целенаправленно. Она также убирала руку.
...На следующий вечер с другой девушкой я по прежнему маршруту. Та же картина, обегала лужи...
...На следующий вечер пошел с третьей. И опять посередине дороги по лужам. Подхожу - она за меня крепко
держится, слушает меня и... пошла по луже со мной. Ага - просто не увидела лужу. Тогда я к следующей -
поглубже. Подруга ноль внимания на лужу. Вот с тех пор и ходим рядышком и не ругаемся, живем ладком...
Все мужики рты пооткрывали, а которые постарше и говорят, что ты дед раньше не рассказал как выбирать жен.
Может и мы были бы счастливее.....

*КТО ЧЕМ БОГАТ​*Купил человек себе новый дом — большой и красивый, с большим плодоносящим садом. А рядом в стареньком домике жил завистливый сосед, который постоянно пытался испортить ему настроение: то мусор под ворота подбросит, то ещё какую гадость натворит.

Однажды проснулся человек в хорошем настроении, вышел на крыльцо, а там — ведро с помоями. Он взял ведро, помои вылил, ведро вычистил до блеска, насобирал в него самых больших, спелых и вкусных яблок и пошёл к соседу.

Сосед, услышав стук в дверь, злорадно подумал: «Наконец-то я достал его!». Открывает дверь в надежде на скандал, а человек протянул ему ведро с яблоками и сказал:

— Кто чем богат, тот тем и делится!

*ГЛАВНЫЙ СУДЬЯ ЭТО ТЫ​*Я уже умер? - спросил человек.
- Угу, - кивнул Ангел, продолжая изучать внушительную книгу. - Умер. Безусловно.
Человек неуверенно переступил с ноги на ногу.
- И что теперь?
Ангел бросил на него быстрый взгляд и снова уткнулся в книгу.
-Теперь тебе туда, - он указал пальцем на неприметную дверь. - Или туда, - его палец развернулся в сторону другой, точно такой же, двери.
- А что там? - поинтересовался человек.
- АД, - ответил Ангел. - Или РАЙ. По обстоятельствам.
- А-а…а мне в какую?
- А ты сам не знаешь? - Ангел слегка приподнял бровь.
- Ну-у, - замялся человек. - Мало ли... Куда там мне положено, по моим деяниям …
- Хм! - Ангел заложил книгу пальцем и наконец-то посмотрел прямо на человека. - По деяниям, значит?
- Ну да, а как же ещё?
- Ну ладно, ладно, - Ангел раскрыл книгу поближе к началу и стал читать вслух. - Тут написано, что в возрасте 12 лет ты перевёл старушку через дорогу. Было такое?
- Было, - кивнул человек.
- Это добрый поступок или дурной?
- Добрый, конечно!
- Сейчас посмотрим…- Ангел перевернул страницу, - через пять минут эту старушку на другой улице переехал трамвай. Если бы ты не помог ей, они бы разминулись, и старушка жила бы ещё десять лет. Ну как?
Человек ошарашено заморгал.
- Или вот,- Ангел снова открыл книгу в другом месте. - В возрасте 23 лет ты с группой товарищей участвовал в зверском избиении другой группы товарищей.
- Они первые полезли! – вскинул голову человек.
- У меня здесь написано иначе, - возразил Ангел. - И кстати, состояние алкогольного опьянения не является смягчающим фактором. В общем, ты ни за что ни про что сломал семнадцатилетнему подростку два пальца и нос. Это хорошо или плохо?
Человек промолчал.
- После этого парень уже не мог играть на скрипке, а ведь подавал большие надежды. Ты загубил ему карьеру!
- Я нечаянно, - пробубнил человек.
- Само собой, - кивнул Ангел. - К слову сказать, мальчик с детства ненавидел эту скрипку. После вашей встречи он решил заняться боксом, чтобы уметь постоять за себя, и со временем стал чемпионом мира. Продолжим? - Ангел перевернул ещё несколько страниц. - Изнасилование – хорошо или плохо?
- Но я же … - Этот ребёнок стал замечательным врачом и спас сотни жизней. Хорошо или плохо?
- Ну, наверное …
- Среди этих жизней была и принадлежащая маньяку-убийце. Плохо или хорошо?
- Но ведь …
- А маньяк-убийца вскоре зарежет беременную женщину, которая могла бы стать матерью великого учёного! Хорошо? Плохо?
- Но…
- Этот великий учёный, если бы ему дали родиться, должен был изобрести бомбу, способную выжечь половину континента. Плохо? Или хорошо?
- Но я же не мог всего этого знать! - выкрикнул человек.
- Само собой,- согласился Ангел. - Или вот, например, на странице 246 – ты наступил на бабочку!
- А из этого-то что вышло?!
Ангел молча развернул книгу и показал пальцем. Человек прочёл, и волосы зашевелились у него на голове.
- Какой кошмар, прошептал он.
- Но если бы ты её не раздавил, случилось бы вот это. - Ангел показал пальцем на другой абзац. Человек глянул и судорожно сглотнул.
- Выходит … я спас мир?
- Да, четыре раза, - подтвердил Ангел. - Раздавив бабочку, толкнув старичка, предав товарища и украв у бабушки кошелёк. Каждый раз мир находился на грани катастрофы, но твоими стараниями выкарабкался.
- А-а …- человек на секунду замялся. - А вот на грань этой самой катастрофы … его тоже я?...
- Ты, ты не сомневайся. Дважды. Когда накормил бездомного котёнка и когда спас утопающего.
У человека подкосились колени и он сел на пол.
- Ничего не понимаю, - всхлипнул он. - Всё, что я совершил в своей жизни … чем я гордился и чего стыдился … всё наоборот, наизнанку, всё не то, чем кажется!
- Вот поэтому было бы совершенно неправильно судить тебя по делам твоим, - наставительно произнёс Ангел. - Разве что по намереньям… но тут уж ты сам себе судья.
Он захлопнул книжку и поставил её в шкаф, среди других таких же книг.
- В общем, когда решишь, куда тебе, отправляйся в выбранную дверь. А у меня ещё дел по горло.
Человек поднял заплаканное лицо.
- Но я же не знаю, за какой из них АД, а за какой РАЙ.
- А это зависит от того, что ТЫ выберешь, - ответил Ангел.

*О ПОЗНАНИИ​*Жил на свете мужчина. Он славился своим спокойствием и любовью ко всему на свете. Любое дело, за которое он брался, у него получалось отлично. Все его уважали, часто приходили за советом.
Однажды к нему пришёл сосед, который ему во всем завидовал. Он был величав и горд.
У меня в жизни всё есть! - сказал сосед уважаемому мужчине. - Я живу в полном достатке. Но тебя в городе уважают больше чем меня. Как по твоему, на кого я похож?
Мудрый человек улыбнулся и говорит:
- Ты похож на Бога.
Завистливый сосед довольно улыбнулся. Но ему хотелось сделать какую-то гадость приятелю, поэтому он выкрикнул:
- Зато ты похож на кусок дерьма! Мне не понятно почему весь город к тебе таскается!
Ничего не ответил на это мудрый человек, лишь слегка улыбнулся.
Это еще больше разозлило соседа. Но он всё же спросил:
- Почему ты не обижаешься на мои слова, ведь ты назвал меня Богом, а я тебя - дерьмом.
- А на что здесь обижаться? - ответил мудрый человек. - Кто познал в себе Бога, тот видит его и в других людях. А тот, кто полон дерьма, видит каждого другого, как кучу дерьма.
источник


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (30 Ноя 2019)

*Отец и сын*

Как только поезд тронулся, он высунул руку в окно, чтобы почувствовать поток воздуха и вдруг восхищённо закричал:
Папа, видишь, все деревья идут назад! Пожилой мужчина улыбнулся в ответ.

Рядом с молодым человеком сидела супружеская пара. 
Они были немного сконфужены тем, что 25 летний мужчина ведёт себя, как маленький ребёнок.

Внезапно молодой человек снова закричал в восторге:
Папа, видишь, озеро и животные… Облака едут вместе с поездом!

Пара смущённо наблюдала за странным поведением молодого человека, в котором его отец, казалось, не находил ничего странного.

Пошёл дождь, и капли дождя коснулись руки молодого человека. 
Он снова переполнился радостью и закрыл глаза. А потом закричал:
Папа, идёт дождь, вода трогает меня! Видишь, папа?

Желая хоть чем-то помочь, пара, сидящая рядом, спросила пожилого мужчину:
Почему Вы не отведёте сына в какую-нибудь клинику на консультацию?

Пожилой мужчина ответил:
Мы только что из клиники.
Сегодня мой сын первый раз в жизни обрёл зрение…


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (5 Апр 2020)

*Ваш выбор..*
Однажды отряд самураев попал в западню в ущелье. 
Выбор свелся к тому, что либо сдаться на милость неприятеля, либо сражаться и погибнуть.
Воины были подавлены и потеряли свой боевой дух.
Тогда вышел главный самурай и сказал:
"Договоримся так. Я бросаю жребий. Если монета выпадет орлом - мы сражаемся. Если решкой - мы сдаемся."

Он высоко подбросил монету в воздух, запрокинув голову к НЕБУ. 
Все, затаив дыхание, ждали - каков будет их жребий. 
Когда монета упала, ее поднял слуга самурая и всем показал орла.

И самурай повел своих людей в бой, и они победили. 
Позже слуга, возвращая самураю монету, заметил, что с двух сторон монеты был орел...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (8 Апр 2020)

*Восточная притча*
Давным-давно в старинном городе жил Мастер, окружённый учениками.
Самый способный из них однажды задумался: 
«А есть ли вопрос, на который наш Мастер не смог бы дать ответа?»
Он пошёл на цветущий луг, поймал самую красивую бабочку и спрятал её между ладонями. 
Бабочка цеплялась лапками за его руки, и ученику было щекотно.

Улыбаясь, он подошёл к Мастеру и спросил:
Скажите, какая бабочка у меня в руках: живая или мёртвая?
Он крепко держал бабочку в сомкнутых ладонях и был готов в любое мгновение сжать их ради своей истины.

Не глядя на руки ученика, Мастер ответил:
Всё в твоих руках


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (11 Апр 2020)

Джонни хотел одну девушку в офисе, но она принадлежала другому...
Ему стало так невмоготу, что он подошел к ней и сказал:
Я дам тебе 1000 $, если ты мне отдашься,
но девушка ответила: НЕТ.

Джонни сказал:
Да я быстро - я брошу деньги на пол, ты нагнешься подобрать, а как поднимешь - я уже закончу.

Девушка задумалась на секунду, и ответила, что спросит у бойфренда. 
Она позвонила и рассказала ему все.

Ответ бойфренда:
проси 2000 $, и поднимай деньги быстро, так чтоб он даже не успел спустить штаны.

Девушка согласилась, и дала согласие. 
Прошло полчаса, бойфренд ждет, а девушка все не звонит... 

Спустя 45 минут бойфренд позвонил и спросил, что случилось.

Девушка ответила:
Этот подонок расплатился монетами.

*МОРАЛЬ*
Всегда рассматривай деловое предложение досконально, до того, как вы его примете и вас поимеют!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (12 Апр 2020)

*В Сиракузах было два друга Дамон и Финтий*.

Дамон хотел убить Дионисия, но был схвачен и осуждён на казнь.

Дамон обратился с просьбой к Дионисию:
Позволь отлучиться до вечера и устроить свои домашние дела, а заложником останется Финтий.

Дионисий рассмеялся над такой наивной уловкой, но согласился.

Подошёл вечер, Финтия уже вели на казнь.

И тут, пробравшись сквозь толпу, подоспел Дамон:
Я здесь, прости, что замешкался.

Дионисий воскликнул:
Ты прощён!
*А меня, прошу, примите третьим в вашу дружбу*.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Апр 2020)

Было два друга, в момент спора один из них дал пощечину другому.
Последний, чувствуя боль, но ничего не говоря, написал на песке:
*"Сегодня мой самый лучший друг дал мне пощечину"*.
Они продолжали идти, и нашли оазис, в котором решили искупаться.
Тот, который получил пощечину, едва не утонул и его друг его спас. 
Когда он пришел в себя, он написал на камне:
*"Сегодня мой самый лучший друг спас мне жизнь"*.
Тот, кто дал пощечину и который спас жизнь своему другу спросил его:
Когда я тебя обидел, ты написал на песке, а теперь ты пишешь на камне.
Почему?

Друг ответил:
Когда кто-либо нас обижает, мы должны написать это на песке, чтобы ветры могли стереть это.
Но когда кто-либо делает что-либо нам хорошее, мы должны выгравировать это на камне, чтобы никакой ветер не смог бы стереть это из нашей памяти.

*Научимся-же, писать обиды на песке и гравировать радости на камне.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (14 Апр 2020)

*Притча о прелюбодеянии заимствована из гл 8 Евангелия от Иоанна*

Иисус пошел на гору Елеонскую.
А утром опять пришел в храм, и весь народ шел к Нему.
Он сел и учил их.

Тут книжники и фарисеи привели к Нему женщину, взятую в прелюбодеянии, и, поставив ее посреди, сказали Ему:
Учитель!
Эта женщина взята в прелюбодеянии;
А Моисей в законе заповедал нам побивать таких камнями:
Ты что скажешь?

Говорили же это, искушая Его, чтобы найти что-нибудь к обвинению Его.
Но Иисус, наклонившись низко, писал перстом на земле, не обращая на них внимания.

Когда же продолжали спрашивать Его, Он, восклонившись, сказал им:
Кто из вас без греха, первый брось на нее камень.

И опять, наклонившись низко, писал на земле.
Они же, услышав то и будучи обличаемы совестью, стали уходить один за другим, начиная от старших до последних;
И остался один Иисус и женщина, стоящая посреди.

Иисус, восклонившись и, не видя никого, кроме женщины, сказал ей:
Женщина!
Где твои обвинители?
Никто не осудил тебя?

Она отвечала:
Никто, Господи.

Иисус сказал ей:
И Я не осуждаю тебя; иди и впредь не греши.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Апр 2020)

*Притча: Не в деньгах счастье*

Ученик спросил Учителя:
Насколько верны слова, что не в деньгах счастье?

Тот ответил, что они верны полностью.
И доказать это просто, потому, что за деньги можно купить:

Постель_, но не сон_
Еду_, но не аппетит_
Лекарства_, но не здоровье_
Слуг_, но не друзей_
Женщин_, но не любовь_
Жилище_, но не домашний очаг_
Развлечения_, но не радость_
Образование_, но не ум._

И на этом список не исчерпывается...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (16 Апр 2020)

*Притча об оскорблении*

На востоке жил Мудрец учил своих учеников:
Люди оскорбляют тремя способами.
Они могут сказать, что ты глуп,
могут назвать тебя рабом,
могут назвать тебя бездарным.

Если такое случилось с вами, вспомните простую истину:
только дурак назовёт дураком другого,
только раб ищет раба в другом,
только бездарь чужим безумием оправдывает то, что не понимает сам.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Апр 2020)

_*Что заказываешь, то и получаешь*_

Женщина едет раздраженная в троллейбусе и думает: 
Пассажиры – хамы и грубияны.
Муж – пьяная скотина. 
Дети – двоечники и хулиганы.
А я – такая бедная и несчастная…

За спиной у нее стоит ангел-хранитель с блокнотиком и все записывает по пунктикам:
1. Пассажиры – хамы и грубияны.
2. Муж – пьяная скотина… и т.д.

Потом перечитал и задумался: 
И зачем ей это нужно?
Но если заказывает, будем исполнять…


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Апр 2020)

*Притча о женской лжи*
Однажды молодая швея сидела на берегу реки и шила, как вдруг ее наперсток упал в воду.
Она заплакала, и явился Господь и спросил: "Дитя мое, почему ты так горько плачешь?"
Она ответила: наперсток упал в воду, и как она будет без него помогать мужу прокормить семью?!
Господь достал из воды золотой наперсток с жемчугом: "Это твой?" - спросил, она ответила "Нет". 
Во второй раз Господь из воды и достал серебряный с сапфирами: "Это твой?" - спросил, она ответила "Нет".
В третий раз достал Господь из воды кожаный наперсток. "А это твой?" - спросил, и швея сказала "Да". 
Обрадовался Бог такой честности и оставил ей все три наперстка, и она счастливо возвратилась домой. 
Прошло несколько лет, швея гуляет вместе с мужем вдоль реки и вдруг муж поскользнулся, упал в реку.
Швея заплакала, и снова явился Господь и спросил: "Почему ты плачешь?", "О, Боже, мой, муж упал в реку!"
Бог вошел в воду и вышел вместе с Джорджем Клуни. "Это твой муж?" - "Да", - воскликнула она.
Бог разгневался: "Неправда, ты лжешь!".
"Прости меня, Господи, если бы я сказала про Джорджа Клуни "Нет", ты бы вывел мне Бреда Пита, скажи я и в этот раз "Нет", ты вышел бы из воды с моим мужем, и если бы я ответила "Да", ты бы дал мне в мужья всех троих. Здоровья я не крепкого, заботиться о 3х мужьях не смогу, потому и согласилась на Джорджа Клуни".

_*Если женщина лжет, то из лучших и высоких побуждений, и всегда для блага окружающих.*_


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Апр 2020)

*Притча китайского философа*
Мечта - это не то, что уже существует, но и не то, чего не может быть.
Это как на земле, - дороги нет, а пройдут люди, проложат дорогу.

*Так проложи на земле свою неповторимую дорогу - дорогу своей мечты!*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Апр 2020)

Сократу задал вопрос один из его учеников:
Объясни мне, почему я ни разу не видел на твоем челе признаков печали?
Ты всегда в хорошем настроении.
Сократ ответил:
Потому что я не обладаю ничем таким, о чем стал бы жалеть, если бы его утратил.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Апр 2020)

_*Как много мы помним, как мало нашли*_
Двум монахам - молодому и его духовному наставнику - пришлось по дороге к монастырю пересекать вброд реку.
Подпоясав рясы, они уж было тронулись вперед, как к берегу подошла восхитительная молодая особа в красивом, но длинном платье
Ей также было необходимо на другой берег, и она попросила перенести ее.
Молодой монах сразу отказался прикасаться к женщине, мотивируя саном священника.
Наставник, молча, поднял девушку на руки, перенес на другой берег, поставил на землю.
И также молчаливо продолжил свой путь дальше.
Вечером оба монаха уже входили в ворота монастыря.
И молодой не выдержал:
Скажи, учитель, почему ты нарушил обет и перенес девушку?

Я перенес её и забыл об этом, *а *_*ты несешь её до сих пор*..._ - ответил наставник.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (19 Апр 2020)

_*Притча о счастье*_
Бог слепил Человека из глины, и остался у него неиспользованный кусок.
Что ещё слепить тебе - спросил Бог.
Слепи мне счастье, попросил человек.
Ничего не ответил Бог, и только положил Человеку в ладонь оставшийся кусочек глины.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (19 Апр 2020)

_*У одного человека было три друга*_
Первых двух он очень любил и почитал, а к третьему относился с пренебрежением.
Но случилось, что к этому человеку от царя явились посланники и передали приказ срочно явиться к владыке и дать отчет о долге в 10000 талантов. 
Не имея такой суммы для уплаты долга, человек обратился к друзьям.
_Первый на его просьбу ответил так_: 
У меня и без тебя много друзей, я как раз иду сейчас с ними веселиться... 
Вот тебе, пожалуй, два рубища, а ничего большего я тебе дать не могу.
_Второй друг сказал_: 
Я сам нахожусь в горе, но, пожалуй, могу проводить тебя до царя, а больше от меня ничего не жди.
_И только третий дру_г, на которого он даже не надеялся, сказал:
За то малое, что ты сделал для меня, я отплачу тебе сполна.
Я сам пойду с тобой к царю и буду умолять, чтобы он не предавал тебя в руки врагов твоих.
_Первый друг_ - пагубная страсть к наживе и богатству.
Ничего не дает оно человеку - только сорочку и саван на погребение.
_Второй друг_ - родные и близкие человека.
Только и могут они, что проводить его до могилы.
_А третий друг это наши добрые дела._
Именно они станут ходатаями нашими перед Господом, помогут пройти воздушные мытарства после смерти и будут умолять за нас Бога.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (20 Апр 2020)

_Как-то раз к великому китайскому мыслителю Конфуцию_ пришла очень образованная по тем временам женщина и задала ему вопрос:
Скажи, Конфуций, почему когда женщина имеет много любовников, то её подвергают общественному порицанию, а когда мужчина имеет много женщин, то это повышает его общественный статус и прибавляет авторитета?
Прежде чем ответить Конфуций молча заварил чай и разлил его в 6 чашек.
Скажи, - спросил он её после этого, - когда один чайник льёт заварку в 6 чашек, это нормально?
Да, - ответила женщина.
Вот видишь, - усмехнувшись ответил Конфуций, - а когда в одну чашку сливают сразу 6 чайников, то это не просто ненормально, а, к тому же, противно и противоестественно.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (21 Апр 2020)

Наводнение, все перебираются на сухое место, лишь один еврей сидит в кресле.
Скорее, сюда! - кричат ему с последнего грузовика.
Бог мне поможет, отвечает старик и молится.
А вода все выше и выше, уже заливает комнату и к дому подплывает последняя лодка. 
С нее кричат: Прыгай сюда! Осталось еще одно место!
Бог мне поможет, отвечает старик и перелезает на крышу.
Но вода добралась и туда, и над домом зависает вертолет, с него сбрасывают веревочную лестницу.
Цепляйся, это последний шанс!
Но старик по-прежнему твердит: Бог мне поможет.
Тут налетела волна и смыла старика.
В раю старик встречает бога и укоризненно говорит:
Боже, я на тебя так рассчитывал! Что же ты меня бросил в беде?
Идиот! Кретин! А кто, спрашивается, посылал тебе грузовик, лодку и вертолет?!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (21 Апр 2020)

*Ложь*

Закончив службу, священник объявил:
В следующее воскресенье я буду беседовать с вами на тему лжи.
Чтобы вам было легче понять, о чём пойдет речь, прочитайте перед этим дома 17 главу Евангелия от Марка.
В следующее воскресенье священник перед началом своей проповеди объявил:
Прошу тех, кто прочитал 17 главу, поднять руки.
Почти все присутствующие подняли руки.
Вот именно с вами я и хотел поговорить о лжи, - сказал священник.
У Марка нет 17главы.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (22 Апр 2020)

_*Полнота понимания мира*_
Однажды старец и его ученик вошли в ворота большого города, чтобы рассказать о христианской вере.
Один христианин, житель этого города, подошёл к нему и сказал:
Отче, вряд ли нужны жителям этого города твои проповеди.
Жители эти тяжелы сердцем и сопротивляются слову истины. 
Они совсем не хотят учиться. 
Не трать своё время на них.
Старец посмотрел на него и сказал:
Ты прав.
Несколько минут спустя подошёл к старцу другой христианин и сказал:
Отче, не сомневайся: ты будешь радушно принят в этом прекрасном городе. 
Люди ждут тебя и надеются услышать драгоценные слова Евангельского учения, исходящие из твоих уст.
Они истосковались по знанию и готовы к служению. Их сердца и умы открыты для тебя.
Старец посмотрел на него и сказал:
Ты прав.
Ученик не выдержал и спросил старца:
Отче, объясни мне, как ты и одному, и другому сказал одни и те же слова, хотя говорили они тебе совершенно противоположные вещи.
Старец сказал ученику:
Ты прав. 
*Но оба человека изрекали истину, соответствующую их пониманию мира.*
_*Первый во всём видит только плохое, второй ищет хорошее.
Оба воспринимают мир таким, каким они ожидают его увидеть.
Каждый из них исходит из своего опыта понимания этого мира. 
Ни один из них не солгал. 
Они оба сказали правду. *_
*Только не всю.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (23 Апр 2020)

*Притча о смысле жизни*





Я вспомнил одного земного юношу.
Он рос обычным мальчиком, в меру умным, шалил и смеялся, иногда – боялся и плакал.
А когда детство прошло, мальчик впервые подумал:
_А в чем он, смысл жизни_?
Он стал искать ответ в книгах.
Те книги, что говорили - смысл жизни в том, чтобы умереть за родину или за идею, он отверг сразу.
_Смерть_, пусть даже самая героическая, _не может быть смыслом жизни_.
_Мальчик подумал, что смысл жизни в любви_.
Таких книг тоже было немало, и верить им оказалось куда легче и приятнее.
Он решил, что ему непременно надо влюбиться.
Огляделся вокруг, нашел подходящую девочку и решил, что он влюблен.
Может быть, мальчик умел убеждать себя, а может быть пришел его час и он действительно влюбился.
И все было хорошо, пока любовь не ушла.
К тому времени мальчик уже стал юношей, но расстраивался также искренне, как в детстве.
Он решил, что это была неправильная любовь, и полюбил снова.
И снова, и снова – когда любовь уходила.
Он верил себе, когда говорил "люблю", и он не врал.
Но любовь гасла, и юноше пришлось поверить - так случается на самом деле.
_Тогда юноша решил, что смысл жизни – в таланте_.
Он стал искать талант у себя, хотя бы самый пустяковый.
Ведь юноша знал, что настоящая любовь разгореться от слабой искры, значит, и талант можно растить.
И он нашел у себя зернышко таланта, и растил его бережно и любовно, также как растил в себе любовь.
И у него получилось.
Его полюбили за дела, он стал нужен людям, в жизни вновь появился смысл.
Но прошло время, юноша стал взрослым мужчиной и понял, что обрел смысл своих умений, а не смысл своей жизни.
Он снова расстроился и удивился.
_Он стал искать смысл жизни в удовольствиях_, но они радовали только тело и стали смыслом только для желудка.
_Он искал смысл жизни в Боге_, но вера радовала лишь душу, и лишь для нее стала смыслом.
А для чего-то маленького, жалкого, наивного, что не было ни телом, ни душой, ни талантом, – вот для этого, составлявшего личность мужчины, смысла так и не было.
Он попробовал все сразу – верить, любить, радоваться жизни и творить.
_Но смысл так и не нашелся._
Более того, мужчина понял, что среди немногих людей, ищущих в жизни смысл, никто так и не смог его найти.
Человеку пришлось пройти еще много дорог.
Он бросался на все, что, казалось ему, несло в себе смысл.
Он пробовал воевать, строить.
Он любил и ненавидел, творил и рушил.
И только когда жизнь его стала клониться к закату, человек понял главную истину:
_*Жизнь не имеет смысла.*_
*Смысл – это всегда несвобода.
Смысл – это жесткие рамки, в которые мы загоняем друг друга.
Говорим – смысл в деньгах.
Говорим – смысл в любви.
Говорим смысл – в вере.
Но все это – лишь рамки.
В жизни нет смысла – и это ее высший смысл и высшая ценность.*
*В жизни нет финала, к которому ты обязан прийти, – и это важнее тысячи придуманных смыслов.*

_*P.S.*_
*В моем восприятии и понимании:
Смысл жизни в самой жизни.*
_*Которую, ты сам создаешь!*_


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (23 Апр 2020)

*Осел и стог сена*
_В ночном купе поезда мужчина и женщина_.
Познакомились, разговорились. 
Что бы как-то скоротать время, женщина начала рассказывать притчу...
"Ушел король на войну, оставил свою дочь на верного слугу и наказал ему выполнять все её просьбы, пригрозив в случае чего отрубить голову. 
Наступила ночь.
Принцесса зовет слугу в спальню. 
Слуга заходит.
Принцесса голая на кровати:
Мне холодно!
Слуга нашел в спальне покрывало, накрыл её и ушел.
На следующую ночь - та же ситуация, но покрывала в спальне нет.
Слуга срывает с окон шторы и укрывает принцессу. 
На третью ночь и штор не было, пришлось слуге снять с себя одежду и укрыть принцессу.
А тут заканчивается война и возвращается король.
Ну, докладывай слуга, как ты исполнял свои обязанности?
Я выполнил все желания принцессы.
А ты что скажешь, дочка?
Он не выполнил ни одного моего желания!
Тогда, готовься слуга, завтра утром тебе палач отрубит голову.
Обескураженный слуга пошел к мудрецу, рассказал историю, попросил объяснить, почему принцесса дала такой ответ.
Мудрец указал на стог сена:
_Видишь тот стог_?
Пойди и съешь его!
Зачем? 
_Потому что ты - осёл!_"
Попутчики посмеялись над глупым слугой. 
Женщине пора выходить. 
Мужчина помогает ей вынести тяжеленные сумки и чемоданы. 
На перроне она ему протягивает несколько банкнот.
Мужчина:
Ну, что вы, я ведь просто так вам помог!
Нет, вы меня не поняли!
*Это вам на сено*.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (24 Апр 2020)

_*Пропасть*_
Однажды по дороге шла толпа людей.
Каждый нёс на плече свой крест.
Одному человеку казалось, что его крест очень тяжёлый.
Он был очень хитрым.
Приотстав от всех, он зашёл в лес и отпилил часть креста.
Довольный, что обхитрил всех, он их догнал и пошёл дальше.
Вдруг на пути появилась пропасть. 
Все положили свои кресты и перешли.
*Хитрый человек остался на этой стороне, так как его крест оказался коротким.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (24 Апр 2020)

*Зрелость*
Ученику, который постоянно молился, Мастер сказал:
Когда же ты прекратишь опираться на Господа и сам станешь на ноги?
Ученик удивился:
Но ведь ты сам учил нас видеть в Боге Отца!
Когда же ты усвоишь:
Что отец не тот, на кого можно опереться, а тот, кто избавляет тебя от этой привычки.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (24 Апр 2020)

*Послушник обратился к учителю с вопросом:*
Что такое любовь?
Представь себе воду.
Морская стихия может быть тихой гладью, ласкающей глаз, отражающей солнечные лучи и рождающей игривые блики. 
Может быть и бушующей смертью, топящей корабли, смывающей с лица земли маленькие деревеньки и большие города. 
Может обрушиться с небес и возродить пустыню, а может погубить всё живое на многие мили вокруг жестоким потопом. 
Может оказаться той каплей влаги, способной сохранить жизнь в пустыне, а может оказаться последней каплей терпения. 
*Всё это и есть любовь.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (25 Апр 2020)

*Восточная притча про ослика*
Как-то раз отец со своим сыном и осликом в полуденную жару путешествовал по пыльным улицам города. 
Отец сидел верхом на осле, а сын вёл его за уздечку.
Бедный мальчик, - сказал прохожий, - его маленькие ножки едва поспевают за ослом. 
Как ты можешь лениво восседать на осле, когда видишь, что мальчишка совсем выбился из сил?
Отец принял его слова близко к сердцу. 
Когда они завернули за угол, он слез с осла и велел сыну сесть на него.
Очень скоро повстречался им другой человек.
Громким голосом он сказал:
Как не стыдно!
Малый сидит верхом на ослике, как султан, а его бедный старый отец бежит следом.
Мальчик очень огорчился от этих слов и попросил отца сесть на ослика позади него.
Люди добрые, видали вы где-либо подобное? - заголосила женщина под чадрой.
Так мучить животное! 
У бедного ослика уже провис хребет, а старый и молодой бездельники восседают на нем, будто он диван, о несчастное существо!
Не говоря ни слова, отец и сын, посрамлённые, слезли с осла. 
Едва они сделали несколько шагов, как встретившийся им человек стал насмехаться над ними:
Чего это ваш осёл ничего не делает, не приносит никакой пользы и даже не везёт кого-нибудь из вас на себе?
Отец сунул ослику полную пригоршню соломы и положил руку на плечо сына.
*Что бы мы ни делали, - сказал он, -обязательно найдётся кто-то, кто с нами будет не согласен. 
Я думаю, мы сами должны решать, как нам путешествовать.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (26 Апр 2020)

*Попал человек в рай*.
Смотрит, а там все люди ходят радостные, счастливые, открытые, доброжелательные. 
А вокруг всё как в обычной жизни. 
Походил он, погулял, понравилось.
И говорит архангелу:
А можно посмотреть, что такое ад?
Хоть одним глазком!
Хорошо, пойдём, покажу.
Приходят они в ад. 
Человек смотрит, а там вроде бы на первый взгляд всё так же как в раю: 
Та же обычная жизнь, только люди все злые, обиженные, видно, что плохо им тут. 
Он спрашивает у архангела:
Тут же всё вроде так же, как и в раю!
Почему они все такие недовольные?
А потому что они думают, что в раю лучше.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (26 Апр 2020)

*Любимые грехи*
Религиозная женщина сказала Мастеру, что утром была на исповеди.
Не могу поверить, что ты можешь совершить тяжкий грех.
Ответил ей на это Мастер.
В чём же ты исповедовалась?
Как-то я поленилась пойти на проповедь в воскресенье, еще я когда-то поругалась с садовником. 
А однажды я выпроводила свою свекровь из дому на целую неделю.
Но это произошло пять лет назад, не так ли? 
С тех пор ты наверняка уже исповедовалась.
Да, исповедовалась.
Но я делаю это опять и опять. 
Мне просто нравится вспоминать это.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (26 Апр 2020)

*Каждый из нас несет свой крест*
Одному человеку казалось, что он живёт очень тяжело. 
И пошёл он однажды к Богу, рассказал о своих несчастьях и попросил у Него:
Можно я выберу себе иной крест?
Посмотрел Бог на человека с улыбкой, завёл его в хранилище, где были кресты, и говорит: 
Выбирай.
Зашёл человек в хранилище, посмотрел и удивился;
Каких только здесь нет крестов - и маленькие, и большие, и средние, и тяжёлые, и лёгкие.
Долго ходил человек по хранилищу, выискивая самый малый и лёгкий крест, и наконец нашёл маленький-маленький, лёгенький-лёгенький крестик, подошёл к Богу и говорит:
Боже, можно мне взять этот?
Можно, - ответил Бог.
Это твой собственный и есть.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (27 Апр 2020)

*О происхождении зла на Земле...*
На далекой планете где-то в безбрежном космосе собрались девять Мудрецов и начали обсуждать будущее Земли...
Приятно видеть, - начал один, - что Земля развивается столь стремительно, все на ней в достатке, только нет человека, который бы пользовался ее дарами и был заботливым хозяином.
Подумайте, братья, как исправить ситуацию.
Надо собрать семерых Просвещенных, - ответил второй, - и отправиться на Землю.
Собрав семерых Учеников и объяснив им волю Бога, Мудрец сказал:
Только помните, что мы должны будем долго обучать людей, прежде чем они смогут стать полноценными хозяевами своей Земли и помощниками Бога, и платой нам за их обучение длительное время будет лишь неверие и отрицание.
Семеро принялись за работу.
Но спустя некоторое время стало ясно, что люди ничему не хотят учиться, а самих Учителей считают богами и бездумно им поклоняются. 
Тогда Мудрец призвал Семерых.
Люди впали в полное невежество, подумайте, как им помочь.
Один сказал:
Нужно научить их любить - любовь согреет сердца и объединит их.
Второй сказал:
Нужно научить их подвигу - они станут нам помощниками.
Все стали предлагать свои мнения и лишь один стоял в стороне и молчал.
А ты что нам предложишь? - спросил его Мудрец.
Я видел все невежество людей - они ничем не отличаются от животных, над которыми они должны быть хозяевами.
Я сам буду хозяином Земли, а людей я научу ненависти и злу, я научу их любить свою самость и больше ничего.
Они не заслуживают большего.
Тогда ты не будешь больше с нами - ты против нас. 
Иди своей темной дорогой, Люцифер***, но знай, что возвратишься к нам той же дорогой.
Падший лишь рассмеялся в ответ и пошел к людям...

*** В христианстве Люцифер - синоним _падшего_ ангела, отождествлялся с сатаной и дьяволом.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (27 Апр 2020)

*Как-то раз одному человеку приснился сон*.

Ему снилось, будто он идёт песчаным берегом, а рядом с ним — Господь.
На небе мелькали картины из его жизни, и после каждой из них он замечал на песке две цепочки следов: одну — от его ног, другую — от ног Господа.
Когда перед ним промелькнула последняя картина из его жизни, он оглянулся на следы на песке. 
И увидел, что часто вдоль его жизненного пути тянулась лишь одна цепочка следов. 
Заметил он также, что это были самые тяжёлые и несчастные времена в его жизни.
Он сильно опечалился и стал спрашивать Господа:
Не Ты ли говорил мне: если последую путём Твоим, Ты не оставишь меня. 
Но я заметил, что в самые трудные времена моей жизни лишь одна цепочка следов тянулась по песку. Почему же Ты покидал меня, когда я больше всего нуждался в Тебе?
Господь отвечал:
Моё милое, милое дитя. 
Я люблю тебя и никогда тебя не покину. 
Когда были в твоей жизни горе и испытания, лишь одна цепочка следов тянулась по дороге. 
Потому что в те времена Я нёс тебя на руках.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Человек шел в город и увидел у дороги старца.*​Как долго мне еще идти? – спросил у него путник.
Иди, – проронил мудрец.
Человека обидел такой ответ, но все же он побрел дальше. 
Сделав сто шагов, он вдруг услышал голос мудреца:
Тебе идти еще день.
Но почему ты не сказал сразу?!
Мне нужно было увидеть твой шаг.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Один человек умер, и тогда он увиделся с Богом.*​Бог сказал ему:
Хочешь, я покажу карту твоей жизни?
Конечно, хочу - сказал человек.
Тогда Господь достал карту и стал показывать ее человеку. 
На карте были две пары следов. 
Человек спросил:
А чьи это следы?
Мои - ответил Бог - я всю твою жизнь шел с тобой рядом.
Но вдруг человек обратил внимание, что в самые трудные и в самые тяжелые времена своей жизни на карте были только одни следы.
Господи, но почему ты покидал меня в самые тяжкие моменты моей жизни?
Почему, когда у меня было все хорошо - ты шел рядом, а когда вся моя жизнь рушилась - твоих следов на карте нет?
Потому что в эти моменты я нес тебя на руках


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Я просил силу*, 
И Бог дал мне трудности, чтобы сделать меня сильным.
Я просил мудрость, 
И Бог дал мне проблемы, чтобы я решил их.
Я просил процветания, 
И Бог дал мне много физической и умственной работы.
Я просил храбрости, 
И Бог дал мне опасности, чтобы я преодолел их.
Я просил любви, 
И Бог дал мне беспокойных людей, чтобы я помог им.
Я просил благосклонности, 
И Бог дал мне обратное.
Я не получил ничего, что хотел, я получил все, что мне было нужно.
Мои молитвы были услышаны


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Разумное воспитание*
Однажды к Учителю пришла молодая крестьянка и спросила:
Учитель, как следует мне воспитывать сына: 
В ласке или в строгости? 
Что важнее?
Посмотри, женщина, на виноградную лозу,- сказал тот
Если ты не будешь её обрезать, не станешь, из жалости, отрывать лишние побеги и листья, лоза одичает, а ты, потеряв контроль над её ростом, не дождёшься хороших и сладких ягод.
Но если ты укроешь лозу от ласки солнечных лучей и не станешь заботливо поливать её корни каждый день, она совсем зачахнет.
И лишь при разумном сочетании и того, и другого тебе удастся вкусить желанных плодов.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Когда-то на свете жил юноша* 
Он был так прекрасен, что его полюбила сама Богиня Любви. 
И не просто полюбила: а из любви своей спустилась на землю, чтобы быть его женой, делить горести и радости, и во всем принадлежать лишь ему одному. Она сделала так и стала его женой.
Шли годы. 
Теперь уже мужчина очень любил свою жену, но был глубоко несчастлив. 
И непросто несчастлив, а несчастлив настолько, что решил уйти от неё. 
Но сперва ему надо было поговорить с супругой, так как человеком он был очень порядочным.
И вот он пришёл к своей смертной жене, а на самом деле Богине Любви, и сказал:
Любимая моя! 
Я женился на тебе по любви. 
И все эти годы лишь эта любовь спасала меня во всей глубине несчастья нашего брака. 
Не знаю, в чем дело, но мне очень плохо с тобой, поэтому я ухожу.
Супруга ему улыбнулась и сказала:
Любимый мой! 
Всё так, как ты сказал. 
Но, прежде чем уйдёшь ты должен знать: 
Я не просто смертная женщина, а сама Богиня Любви. 
А это означает, что если любить меня правильно, то я стану ровно такой, как надобно любящему мужчине.
Неужто я не любил тебя?
Изумился супруг.
И неужели в те минуты, когда любовь оставляла меня, я не желал горячо любить тебя вечно? 
Что означают твои слова?
Любимый мой! 
Всё так, как ты сказал. 
Но любить правильно означает знать, чего тебе самому надо.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (28 Апр 2020)

*Притча о гвоздях*​Жил-был один очень вспыльчивый и несдержанный молодой человек. 
И вот однажды его отец дал ему мешочек с гвоздями и наказал каждый раз, когда он не сдержит своего гнева, вбить один гвоздь в столб забора.
В первый день в столбе было несколько десятков гвоздей. 
На другой неделе он научился сдерживать свой гнев, и с каждым днём число забиваемых в столб гвоздей стало уменьшаться. 
Юноша понял, что легче контролировать свой темперамент, чем вбивать гвозди.
Наконец пришёл день, когда он ни разу не потерял самообладания. 
Он рассказал об этом своему отцу и тот сказал, что на сей раз каждый день, когда сыну удастся сдержаться, он может вытащить из столба по одному гвоздю.
Шло время, и пришёл день, когда он мог сообщить отцу о том, что в столбе не осталось ни одного гвоздя. 
Тогда отец взял сына за руку и подвёл к забору:
Ты неплохо справился, но ты видишь, сколько в столбе дыр? 
Он уже никогда не будет таким как прежде. 
Когда говоришь человеку что-нибудь злое, у него остаётся такой же шрам, как и эти дыры. 
И неважно, сколько раз после этого ты извинишься — шрам останется.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (9 Май 2020)

*Человек и его цели *​Жил некогда человек, который хотел достичь всего, что было в его силах.
Желание это было его наваждением.
Он ел, спал и жил поглощенный одной единственной мечтой:
Умереть, добившись всего, чего он был в состоянии добиться.
Так много возможностей лежало перед ним, что он даже затруднялся определить свои цели.



Спойлер



Он чувствовал, что стоит ему по-настоящему захотеть — и весь мир будет принадлежать ему.
Порой его самого пугали силы, таящиеся в его мыслях и сердце.
Он был не просто уверен, он знал, что его потенциал безграничен.
Он знал, что может добиться власти, которая затмит мощь древних владык, он знал, что может написать книги, которые потрясут грядущие поколения, он знал, что может внести в мир изобретения, которые навсегда изменят жизни миллионов людей.
Он ощущал в себе силу, и сила эта была беспредельна.

Лишь одна преграда стояла на его пути: обладая таким потенциалом, но лишь одной жизнью, он должен был решить, как именно применить все свои способности.
И с этой проблемой он воистину не мог справиться.
Принять решение было невероятно сложно, потому что любой выбор влек за собой безвозвратно упущенные возможности.
Размышляя над этой проблемой, он поступил в университет, получил образование, начал работать, женился и обзавелся детьми.

И каждую минуту своего свободного времени он проводил в раздумьях о том, куда он должен направить всю свою мощь.
И хотя он не применял ее в своей работе, его сила не могла остаться незамеченной.
Он преуспевал во всем, за что бы ни брался, и каждый, кто работал с ним, уважал его.
И он думал: даже сложно представить себе, чего я смогу добиться, как только сфокусируюсь на том, что выберу.

Шло время, и он старел.
Некоторые дороги, о которых он мечтал, были теперь недоступны.
Но он по-прежнему мог достичь очень многого.
И он продолжал напряженно размышлять, работать, растить детей, разбираться с повседневными заботами и жить, зная, что его потенциал безграничен.
И многие окружающие считали так же, потому что его возможности не могли быть не замечены.

Однажды он вернулся домой рано, потому что почувствовал резкую боль в сердце.
Кое-как переставляя ноги, он зашел в ванную, чувствуя, что идти становится все труднее и труднее.
Он посмотрел в зеркало.
Оттуда на него глядел седой старик.
И хотя глаза его были красны и усталы, в них светился неиспользованный потенциал.
Он всмотрелся в эти глаза и внезапно осознал одну простую истину.
И в этот момент боль снова пронзила его сердце. И оно перестало биться навсегда.

Все рыдали, даже те, кто был с ним едва знаком.
Боль утраты была лишь сильнее оттого, что они знали, какой огромный потенциал умер вместе с ним.
Да, он никак не мог принять решение, но что было бы, если бы он его принял?
Его ощущение безграничного потенциала не могло быть беспочвенным.
Выбери он область — и он достиг бы в ней всего.
Его жизнь могла бы стать сияющим монументом, который бы вдохновлял будущие поколения.
Они рыдали, рыдали и рыдали.

И они не знали, что он понял за мгновение до смерти.
Открывшаяся ему истина была проста.
Люди лишь льстят себе, считая, что не достигли определенных целей из-за того, что им помешали обстоятельства.
Однако это не более чем иллюзия.
В любой момент твоей жизни, пока ты здоров и не был брошен судьбой в вихри войны, преступлений и сил природы, ты всегда достигаешь всего, чего ты можешь достичь.
У тебя просто отсутствует нечто, необходимое для достижения той самой цели, которой ты так и не достиг — талант, умение, сила воли, приоритеты или что-то иное.


*Нравится тебе это или нет, осознаешь ты это или нет, но это нечто у тебя просто отсутствует. *
_*Ты думаешь, что был способен на большее, и лишь неодолимые препятствия помешали тебе вознестись к вершинам. *_
*Но на самом деле то, чего ты не достигаешь — это то, чего ты не можешь достичь.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (9 Май 2020)

_*Cпесь и Глупость*_​Вот здесь живет Спесь, а через дорогу от неё - Глупость. 
Добрые соседки, хоть характерами и несхожи: 
Глупость весела и болтлива, а Спесь - мрачна и неразговорчива. 
Но - ладят.


Спойлер



Прибегает однажды Глупость к Спеси:
Ох, соседка, ну и радость у меня! 
Сколько лет сарай протекал, скотина хворала, а вчера крыша обвалилась, скотину прибило, и так я одним разом от двух бед избавилась.
М-да, - соглашается Спесь - бывает…
Хотелось бы мне, - продолжает Глупость, - отметить это событие. 
Гостей пригласить, что ли. 
Только кого позвать, посоветуй.
Что там выбирать, - говорит Спесь, всех зови, а то, гляди, подумают, что ты бедная!
Не много ли, всех? - сомневается Глупость. 
Это ж мне всё продать, всё с хаты вынести, чтоб накормить такую ораву…
Так и сделай, - наставляет Спесь - пусть знают.
Продала Глупость всё своё добро, созвала гостей. 
Попировали, погуляли на радостях, а как ушли гости - осталась Глупость в пустой хате. 
Головы приклонить - и то не на что. 
А тут ещё Спесь со своими обидами.
Насоветовала, - говорит, - я тебе - себе на лихо. 
Теперь о тебе только и разговору, а меня совсем не замечают. 
Не знаю, как быть., может, посоветуешь?
А ты хату подожги, - советует Глупость - на пожар-то они все сбегутся.
Так и сделала Спесь: 
Подожгла свою хату, сбежался народ, смотрят на Спесь, пальцами показывают. 
Довольна Спесь, так нос задрала, что с пожарной каланчи не достанешь.
Но недолго пришлось ей радоваться.
Хата сгорела, разошёлся народ, и осталась Спесь посреди улицы. 
Постояла, постояла, а потом - деваться некуда - пошла к Глупости:


Принимай, соседка, жить мне теперь больше негде.
Заходи, - приглашает Глупость, - живи.
Жаль, что угостить тебя нечем: пусто в хате, ничего не осталось.
Ладно, - говорит Спесь - пусто так пусто, ты только виду не показывай!
С тех пор и живут они вместе, друг без дружки - ни на шаг.
Где Глупость, там обязательно Спесь, а где Спесь - обязательно Глупость.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (9 Май 2020)

Стоял в поле дом.
И был у дома надёжный фундамент. 
Все прохожие восхищались этим домом. 
Такой был красивый, добротный и крепкий дом.


Спойлер



При доме было большое хозяйство, куры, гуси, рядом паслись козы и овцы.
Все местный жители гордились этим домом и хотели иметь такой же.
НО однажды фундамент сказал:
Почему вся слава принадлежит ДОМУ?
А про фундамент никто не говорит и не обращает внимания?
Никто не хвалит фундамент.
Я теперь буду сам по себе, без стен и крыши. 
Я САМ.
Так и поругались они. 
Фундамент остался сам по себе. 
Он остался всё таким же крепким и надёжным, но без стен и крыши от тоже не был никому нужен, никто не хвалил его и не восхищался им. 
А прохожие сделали в этом фундаменте туалет.
А стены и крыша без прочного фундамента быстро покосились и рухнули на Землю.
Хозяйство развалилось, куры и гуси вымерли, овец и коз растащили.


И только фундамент остался. 
Фундамент - отхожее место и он потом понял, что натворил, и до сих пор мечтает, чтобы у него вновь были стены и крыша, но там где был туалет, никто не хочет строить свой ДОМ.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (10 Май 2020)

*Давным-давно один король построил огромный дворец*. 
Это был дворец с миллионами зеркал.
Абсолютно все стены, полы и потолки дворца были покрыты зеркалами.
Как-то во дворец забежала собака.


Спойлер



Оглядевшись, она увидела множество собак вокруг себя. 
Собаки были повсюду. 
Будучи весьма разумной собакой, она оскалилась, чтобы на всякий случай защитить себя от этих миллионов окруживших её собак и испугать их. 
Все собаки оскалились в ответ. 
Она зарычала — они с угрозой ответили ей.
Теперь собака была уверена, что жизнь её в опасности, и стала лаять. 
Ей пришлось напрячься, она стала лаять изо всех сил, очень отчаянно. 
Но когда она залаяла, те миллионы собак тоже начали лаять. 
И, чем больше она лаяла, тем больше отвечали ей они.
Утром эту несчастную собаку нашли мертвой. 
А она была там одна, в том дворце были лишь миллионы зеркал. 
Никто не дрался с нею, вообще не было никого, кто мог бы драться, но она увидела саму себя в зеркалах и испугалась. 
И, когда она начала сражаться, отражения в зеркалах тоже вступили в борьбу. 
Она погибла в борьбе с миллионами собственных отражений, окружающих её.
Если нет никаких препятствий внутри Вас, то не может быть никаких препятствий и вовне, ничто не может встать на Вашем пути.


Таков закон.
Мир — это всего лишь отражение, это огромное зеркало.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (10 Май 2020)

*Два ангела-путника остановились на ночлег в доме богатой семьи*
Семья была не гостеприимна и не захотела оставить ангелов в гостиной. 
Вместо того они были уложены на ночлег в холодном подвале. 
Когда они расстилали постель, старший ангел увидел дыру в стене и заделал её. Когда младший ангел увидел это, то спросил, почему.


Спойлер



Старший ответил: 
Вещи не такие, какими кажутся.
На следующую ночь они пришли на ночлег в дом очень бедного, но гостеприимного человека и его жены. Супруги разделили с ангелами немного еды, которая у них была, и сказали, чтобы ангелы спали в их постелях, где они могут хорошо выспаться. Утром после пробуждения ангелы нашли хозяина и его жену плачущими. Их единственная корова, чьё молоко было единственным доходом семьи, лежала мертвая в хлеве. Младший ангел спросил старшего: - Как это могло случиться?
Первый мужчина имел все, а ты ему помог. Другая семья имела очень мало, но была готова поделиться всем, а ты позволил, что бы у них умерла единственная корова. Почему? - Вещи не такие, какими кажутся, ответил старший ангел. Когда мы были в подвале, я понял, что в дыре в стене был клад с золотом. Его хозяин был груб и не хотел сделать добро, я отремонтировал стену, чтобы клад не был найден. Когда на следующую ночь мы спали в постели хозяина, пришел ангел смерти за его женой. Я отдал ему корову.
Вещи не такие, какими кажутся. Мы никогда не знаем все. И даже если имеешь веру, тебе надо еще внушить доверие, что все, что приходит есть в твою пользу. А это поймешь со временем. Некоторые люди приходят в нашу жизнь и быстро уходят, некоторые становятся нашими друзьями и остаются на минуту.


Это оставляет в наших сердцах прекрасные следы, а мы никогда не останемся одинаковыми, потому что наши хорошие друзья нас меняют.
Вчера - это история. 
Завтра - это тайна.
Сегодня, Настоящее, это дар. 
Жизнь есть волшебство и вкус каждого момента неповторим.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (10 Май 2020)

*Буддийская притча*
Один из учеников спросил Будду:
Если меня кто-нибудь ударит, что я должен делать?
Если на тебя с дерева упадет сухая ветка и ударит тебя, что ты будешь делать? - спросил тот в ответ:
Что я буду делать? 
Это же простая случайность, простое совпадение, что я оказался под деревом, когда с него упала ветка, - сказал ученик.
Тогда Будда заметил:
Так делай то же самое. 
Кто-то был безумен, разгневан и ударил тебя/
Это все равно что ветка с дерева упала на твою голову. 
Пусть это не тревожит тебя, иди своим путём, будто ничего и не случилось.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (11 Май 2020)

*У женщины средних лет случился сердечный приступ*, и ее отвезли в больницу. 
Во время операции она прошла через предсмертный опыт. 
Видя Бога, она спросила:
Мое время вышло?
Бог ответил:
Нет, тебе осталось жить еще 43 года, 2 месяца и 8 дней.
Услышав это, женщина поняла, что старость ей пока не грозит, и решила остаться в больнице, чтобы подтянуть кожу лица. 
Она также перекрасила волосы. 
Затем ее отпустили из больницы. 
Но когда она переходила через дорогу, ее насмерть сбила машина.
Представ перед Богом, она требовательно воскликнула:
Я думала, Вы сказали, что у меня еще есть 43 года, 2 месяца и 8 дней?! 
Почему Вы не оттащили меня с пути машины?!
Бог ответил:
Я не узнал тебя.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (12 Май 2020)

*Однажды пришел юноша к Мастеру, чтобы учиться у него*.
Зачем ты пришел? -спросил у него Мастер.
О Мастер, я хотел бы учиться у тебя, постигнуть то, что постиг Ты - ответил Юноша.
Хм,.. неправильный ответ, - сказал Мастер, - иди за дверь на улицу, подумай, когда найдешь более вразумительный ответ, тогда и приходи.
Юноша вышел на улицу и начал думать, еще несколько раз в течении дня он подходил к Мастеру с ответом, но тот опять отправлял его на улицу думать. 
Стемнело, на улице начался дождь, а юноша все стоял и думал. 
Он был раздражен и ему уже надоело мокнуть, поэтому он вошел опять к Мастеру.
Ну что? Есть что теперь сказать? - спросил Мастер.
Нету… Стою там как дурак, мокну… - ответил понурив голову Юноша.
Отлично!!! 
Теперь нам есть с чего начать, - улыбнувшись ответил Мастер


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Сизиф безуспешно катил и катил свой камень к вершине горы ...*
Видя напрасные усилия Сизифа, один из мудрецов заметил:
Да, — каждый в своей жизни всегда совершает Личный Выбор: делать то, что хочешь, или делать то, чего не хочешь... Этот человек выбрал второе.


Спойлер



Другой мудрец высказал предположение:
Его заставили заниматься этим обстоятельства, и поэтому выбора у него не было.
Первый мудрец ответил:
У него был Выбор — он мог или подчиниться обстоятельствам, — или нет. Другой мудрец возразил:
Но, если бы он не подчинился, его бы за это могли наказать.
Первый мудрец спросил:
А, ...разве, следуя чужой воле, он наказан не более ужасно, — чем если бы он не подчинился ?...
Услышав этот разговор, Сизиф обратился к мудрецам:
Это вы обо мне напрасно так... Да, моя жизнь тяжела и, даже невыносима. Но, я ею доволен... Потому, что я знаю: ...если не можешь изменить обстоятельства, — измени своё отношение к ним, ...и ...радуйся ...тому, ...что тебе назначено судьбой... Это и есть — мой Выбор ...
И Сизиф вновь дотащил свой камень до вершины горы, и его камень, с грохотом сорвавшись, вновь полетел вниз.
Первый мудрец ответил Сизифу:
Кто тебя научил так думать и кто тебе такое сказал ...?
И почему ты бездумно следуешь всему тому, что узнаёшь ...?
Неужели ты не понимаешь, что взгромоздить свой камень на вершину ты не сможешь !?
Зачем ты продолжаешь и продолжаешь это своё совершенно бесполезное и бессмысленное занятие ?...
И, вновь спустившись к подножию горы, Сизиф вновь поднял свой камень, и вновь покатил его в гору, — сказав мудрецу:
Это — Моя Судьба... Это — мой Выбор ...
Мудрец поинтересовался:
Сизиф, хочешь, я расскажу тебе, — что нужно сделать, чтобы камень сам закатился на гору?
Сизиф изумился:
Камень?!.. Сам?!.. Неужели такое возможно?!...
...После того, как мудрец сообщил Сизифу, что и как следует сделать, Сизиф задумался, оценивающе посмотрел вначале на камень, затем взглянул на вершину… и воскликнул:
А это идея!..
Помчавшись к вершине горы, и, взобравшись на неё, Сизиф опустился на корточки и быстро заработал руками. Земля из-под его рук разлеталась с огромной скоростью в разные стороны. Сумев вырыть у самой вершины горы яму, Сизиф вновь спустился вниз, за своим камнем, и вновь потащил его наверх. Докатив свой камень до вырытой им ямы, он взгромоздил этот огромный камень в яму, и его камень остановился.. Сизиф сбросил с вершины лишнюю землю, и этот камень сам закатился на вершину горы.
Сизиф остался доволен тем, что ...сумел воплотить и этот совет:
Мне это удалось!.. У меня это получилось!.. Я сумел это сделать!.. Спасибо тебе за совет, мудрец. — Я теперь знаю, как закатывать камень на вершину горы!..
.... И, ...после этого, ....Сизиф ...вновь ...сбросил свой камень вниз, ....вновь спустился, ...и, ...как обычно, ....вновь покатил свой камень наверх ....
Мудрецы ещё долго смотрели вслед Сизифу...


...И второй мудрец изрёк:
Да, это точно - каждый в своей жизни всегда совершает Личный Выбор...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Счастье в наследство*
Как-то шел по дороге мудрец, любовался красотой мира и радовался жизни. 
Вдруг заметил он несчастного человека, сгорбившегося под непосильной ношей.
Зачем ты обрекаешь себя на такие страдания? - Спросил мудрец.
Я страдаю для счастья своих детей и внуков. - Ответил человек.
Мой прадед всю жизнь страдал для счастья деда, дед страдал для счастья моего отца, отец страдал для моего счастья, и я буду страдать всю свою жизнь, только чтобы мои дети и внуки стали счастливыми.
А был ли хоть кто-то счастлив в твоей семье? - спросил мудрец.
Нет, но мои дети и внуки обязательно будут счастливы! - ответил несчастный человек.
Неграмотный не научит читать, а кроту не воспитать орла! - Сказал мудрец. 
Научись вначале сам быть счастливым, тогда и поймешь, как сделать счастливыми своих детей и внуков!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Человек шел в город и увидел у дороги старца*.
Как долго мне еще идти? – спросил у него путник.
Иди, – проронил мудрец.
Человека обидел такой ответ, но все же он побрел дальше. 
Сделав сто шагов, он вдруг услышал голос мудреца:
Тебе идти еще день.
Но почему ты не сказал сразу?!
Мне нужно было увидеть твой шаг.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Как вы можете судить?*
Жил в одной деревне старик. Был он очень беден, но все императоры завидовали ему, потому что у него был прекрасный белый конь.


Спойлер



Никто никогда не видел подобного коня, отличавшегося красотой, статью, силой... Ах, что за чудо был этот конь! И императоры предлагали хозяину за коня всё, что только бы он пожелал! Но старик говорил: "Этот конь для меня, не конь, он - личность, а как можно продать, скажите на милость, личность? Он - друг мне, а не собственность. Как же можно продать друга?! - Невозможно!" И хотя бедность его не знала пределов, а соблазнов продать коня было немыслимое количество, он не делал этого.

И вот однажды утром, зайдя в стойло, он не обнаружил там коня. И собралась вся деревня, и все сказали хором: "Ты - глупец! Да мы все заранее знали, что в один прекрасный день этого коня украдут! При твоей-то бедности хранить такую драгоценность!.. Да лучше бы ты продал его! Да ты бы получил любые деньги, какие бы ни запросил - на то и императоры, чтобы платить любую цену! А где теперь твой конь? Какое несчастье!"

Старик же сказал: "Ну-ну, не увлекайтесь! Скажите просто, что коня нет в стойле. Это - факт, всё же остальное - суждения. Счастье, несчастье... Откуда вам это знать? Как вы можете судить?"

Люди сказали: "Не обманывай! Мы, конечно, не философы. Но и не настолько дураки, чтобы не видеть очевидного. Конь твой украден, что, конечно же, несчастье!"

Старик ответил: "Вы - как хотите, а я буду придерживаться такого факта, что раз стойло пусто, то коня там нет. Другого же я ничего не знаю - счастье это или несчастье, потому что это всего лишь маленький эпизод. А кто знает, что будет потом?"

Люди смеялись. Они решили, что старик от несчастья просто рехнулся. Они всегда подозревали, что у него не все дома: другой бы давно продал коня и зажил, как царь. А он и в старости оставался дровосеком: ходил в лес, рубил дрова, собирал хворост, продавал его и еле-еле сводил концы с концами, живя в бедности и нищете. Ну а теперь стало очевидным, что он - сумасшедший.

Но через пятнадцать дней конь неожиданно вернулся. Он не был украден, он сбежал в лес. И вернулся не один, но привёл с собой дюжину диких лошадей. И снова собрались люди и сказали: "Да, старик, ты был прав! Это мы - глупцы! Да он и впрямь счастье! Прости нашу глупость милосердно!"

Старик ответил: "Да что вы, ей-богу! Ну вернулся конь. Ну лошадей привёл - так что ж? Не судите! Счастье, несчастье - кто знает?! И это лишь маленький эпизод. Вы же не знаете всей истории, зачем судить. Вы прочли лишь одну страницу книги, разве можно судить о всей книге? Прочитав одно только предложение на странице, как знать, что ещё написано на ней? Да даже и одного слова нету у вас! Жизнь - океан безбрежный! - буква из слова, да! А вы судите обо всём целом. Счастье, несчастье - зачем судить, никто этого не знает. И счастлив я в моём не осуждении. А теперь идите и не мешайте мне, ради Бога!"

И на сей раз не смогли люди возразить старику: вдруг старик и на этот раз прав? Поэтому они хранили молчание, хотя в глубине души прекрасно понимали, что это же самое прекрасное и сказочное счастье - двенадцать лошадей пришли с конём! Да стоит только захотеть, и все они превратятся в немыслимые богатства!

У старика был единственный молодой сын. Он начал объезжать диких лошадей. Не пропито и недели, как он упал с лошади и сломал себе ногу. И снова собрались люди, а люди везде одинаковы, и снова начали судить. Они сказали: "Да, старик, ты снова прав оказался. Это - несчастье. Единственный сын - и ногу сломал! Хоть одна была бы опора тебе в старости, а теперь?! Ты *е ещё больше обеднеешь!" А старик ответил: "Ну вот! Опять суждения! Зачем вы так торопитесь? Скажите просто: сын сломал ногу! Счастье, несчастье - кто знает?! Жизнь идёт отрывочно, а судить можно о целом".

И так случилось, что спустя всего несколько дней на страну напал враг, началась война, и все молодые люди деревни были призваны в армию. И только сын старика был оставлен: он не мог ходить, бедный калека. И снова собрались люди, они кричали и плакали: из каждого дома ушёл сын или несколько сыновей, и надежды на то, что они вернутся, не было никакой, потому что напавшая страна была огромной и битва заранее была проигранной, - они не вернутся в дома свои!

...Вся деревня стонала и плакала. И пришли люди к старику и сказали ему: "Прости нас, старик! Бог видит, что ты прав - благословением было падение твоего сына с лошади. Хоть и калека, да с тобой сын твой! Наши же дети ушли навсегда! Он-то жив, да, может, ещё и ходить начнёт понемногу. Лучше быть хромым, да живым!"

И ответил старик: "Нет, с вами невозможно! Люди! Что вы?! Вы ведь продолжаете опять и опять - судите, судите, судите! Да кто знает?! Ваши дети насильно были забраны в армию, а мой сын остался со мной. Но никто не знает - благословение это или несчастье.


И никто никогда не будет в состоянии узнать. Один Бог ведает!"


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Однажды вечером в океане произошел случай*

Солнце село, и лишь мгновение до этого рыба была очень счастлива и радостна, танцуя в его лучах в бесконечных просторах океана.
Она танцевала, плавала, и не было ни печали, ни боли.
Рыба была так естественна и невинна.
В ее уме не было ни малейших следов сомнения.
Но через мгновение она встретила атеиста, который все испортил.


Спойлер



Все остальные рыбы избегали рыб атеиста, но эта рыба была новенькая и ничего не знала. Когда к ней приблизился атеист, она выслушала его из вежливости.
Рыба атеист сказала ей:
Зачем ты танцуешь?
Почему ты так счастлива?
Что ты празднуешь?
Кажется, ты слепой верующий, как все обычные рыбы.
Нет никакой радости, все это иллюзия!
И этот океан, в котором ты считаешь, что находишься, - в котором ты плаваешь, прыгаешь и наслаждаешься - ничего подобного нет. 
Ты когда-нибудь видела океан?
Молодая рыба испугалась.
Она никогда не слышала об этом океане и никогда не видела его.
Когда кто-то рождается в океане, вырастает в океане и никогда не выходит из него, нет возможности увидеть океан.
Чтобы увидеть, нужна некоторая дистанция, отдаленность, промежуток.
Ее глаза были созданы этим океаном, ее окружал океан.
Рыба может видеть океан, только если между ней и океаном есть расстояние.
Но такого расстояния не было.
Рыба никогда не слышала об этом океане.
Рыба-атеист рассмеялась:
Точно так же, как люди слепо верят в Бога, рыбы верят в океан.
Но нет ни Бога, ни океана.
Посмотри, открой глаза и посмотри!
Со всех сторон нас окружает великая пустота.
Нет ничего реального, кроме смерти.
Молодая рыба оглянулась по сторонам.
Конечно, вокруг была пустота.
Солнце почти село.
Вокруг была только синева океана - она казалась пустым небом.
И на расстоянии, сколько хватал глаз, океан был погружен во тьму.
Со всех сторон спускалась темная ночь.
И в ее уме возник вопрос:
Где же океан?
Она посмотрела вниз в бездонную пустоту.
Она испугалась.
Если она упадет в эту пустоту, кто ее спасет?
Она совершенно забыла, что до сих пор плавала в этой пустоте и никогда не падала.
Она забыла, что мгновением раньше была счастлива, радостна и эта пустота ее не тревожила.
Но в тот день, когда она внимательно оглянулась вокруг, она испугалась, и как парализованный человек, не могла больше плавать, даже если бы захотела.
Она потеряла храбрость, ей стало очень страшно.
Вокруг царило молчание.
Ночь становилась все темнее.
Она оглянулась по сторонами сказала:
Что же мне делать?
За что держаться?
Никого нет.
Океан рассмеялся и сказал:
Глупая рыба, разве ты не видишь океан?
Ты часть этого океана.
Слушай, идиотка, ты никогда раньше не падала - кто тебя поддерживал?
Почему ты должна внезапно упасть сегодня?
Рыба испугалась, она сказала:
Кто ты?
Океана нет, есть только слепая вера рыб.
Океан рассмеялся и сказал:
Есть только океан.
Рыбы приходят и уходят.
Верующие, неверующие, слепые верующие - все они приходят и уходят, но океан остается всегда.
Мгновенному, кажется, что оно существует, и оно сомневается в вечном!


Если ты хочешь во всем сомневаться, усомнись в себе!
Однажды тебя здесь не было, и однажды снова не будет.
Океан был всегда и будет всегда.
Сомневайся в мгновенном и верь в вечное.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*В один солнечный день красивый парень стоял на площади*
посреди города и с гордостью хвастался самым прекрасным сердцем в округе.
Он был окружен толпой людей, которые искренне восхищались безупречностью его сердца.
Оно было действительно идеально - ни вмятины, ни царапинки.
И каждый в толпе соглашался, что это самое прекрасное сердце, которое они когда-либо видели.
Парень был очень этим горд и просто сиял от счастья.
Неожиданно, из толпы вперед вышел старик и сказал, обращаясь к парню:


Спойлер



Твое сердце по красоте и близко не стояло рядом с моим.
Тогда вся толпа взглянула на сердце старика.
Оно было помято, все в шрамах, в некоторых местах куски сердца были вынуты и на их местах были вставлены другие, которые совсем не подходили, некоторые края сердца были рваными.
К тому же в некоторых местах в сердце старика явно не хватало кусочков.
Толпа уставилась на старика - как он мог сказать, что его сердце красивее?
Парень взглянул на сердце старика и засмеялся:
Ты, возможно, шутишь, старик!
Сравни свое сердце с моим!
Мое идеально!
А твое!
Твое - мешанина шрамов и слез!
Да, - ответил старик, - твое сердце выглядит идеально, но я бы никогда не согласился обменяться нашими сердцами.
Смотри!
Каждый шрам на моем сердце - это человек, которому я отдал свою любовь - я вырывал кусок моего сердца и отдавал этому человеку.
И он часто взамен отдавал мне свою любовь - свой кусок сердца, которое заполняло пустые пространства в моем.
Но поскольку кусочки разных сердец точно не подходят друг к другу, поэтому у меня в сердце есть рваные края, которые я берегу, потому что они напоминают мне о любви, которой мы делились.
Иногда я отдавал куски моего сердца, но другие люди не возвращали мне свои - поэтому вы можете видеть пустые дыры в сердце - когда ты отдаешь свою любовь, не всегда есть гарантии на взаимность.
И хоть эти дыры приносят боль, они мне напоминают о любви, которой я делился, и я надеюсь, что в один прекрасный день эти кусочки сердца ко мне вернутся.
Теперь ты видишь, что означает истинная красота?
Толпа замерла.
Молодой человек, молча, стоял ошеломленный.
Из его глаз стекали слезы.
Он подошел к старику, достал свое сердце и оторвал от него кусок.
Дрожащими руками он протянул часть своего сердца старику.


Старик взял его подарок и вставил в свое сердце.
Потом он в ответ оторвал кусок от своего избитого сердца и вставил его в дыру, образовавшуюся в сердце молодого человека.
Кусок подошел, но не идеально, и некоторые края выступали, а некоторые были рваными.
Молодой человек посмотрел на свое сердце, уже не идеальное, но более красивое, чем оно было раньше, пока любовь старика не коснулась его.
И они, обнявшись, пошли по дороге.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Юноше, только что ставшему монахом, приснился сон*
Отчетливый, яркий, словно и не сон вовсе, а явь.
Во сне он увидел монаха-отшельника - счастливого, светящегося изнутри.
Седовласый, с длинной косматой бородой, истлевшей одежде, он сидел у своей хижины, высоко в горах.
Рядом текла река, цвел кустарник, пели птицы, а небо над ним казалось бездонным.
И юноша понял, что во сне ему явился Посвященный - человек, который познал суть вещей и открыл в себе свет истины.


Спойлер



Молодой монах узнал в этом человеке своего Учителя.
Наутро юноша обратился к наставнику:
Что бы мог значить этот сон?
Наставник покачал головой и ответил:
Только одно - тебе следует идти и искать этого монаха.
Он твой Учитель.
До той поры, пока ты не отыщешь его, ты не пробудишься.
Юноша наскоро собрался и отправился на поиски.
Куда идти, он не знал, а поэтому пошел наугад.
Он пошел в горы.
Его путь был долог, годы летели друг за другом - весны сменяли зимы, осень вновь и вновь приходила на смену лету.
Юноша уже потерял счет времени.
Он жил своей мечтой.
Он исходил множество гор, был во многих монастырях.
И всюду спрашивал об отшельнике с косматой бородой, что живет высоко в горах в одинокой хижине.
Да, - отвечали ему.
Мы слышали об этом человеке.
Иди вон туда, его видели вон на той горной вершине.
И юноша шел.
Но в какой-то момент в его сердце все-таки поселилось отчаяние.
Сколько же мне еще идти? - спрашивал он себя.
Как мне быть, если я так и не найду своего Учителя? - думал он, и сердце его замирало от тоски и печали.
Не нужно ли мне прекратить поиски и вернуться? - этот вопрос приводил его в ужас.
Юноша совершенно выбился из сил.
Он готов был остановиться.
Но как теперь вернуться домой?
Он так долго плутал, что забыл дорогу назад.
И что он скажет своему наставнику?
Нет, я должен идти дальше! - сказал себе юноша.
Я должен найти своего Учителя!
Я сделаю это, во что бы то ни стало!
И его путь продолжался, хотя шел этот юноша уже без надежды в сердце, без веры в успех.
Он шел просто потому, что однажды решил идти.
И о чудо!
Вот эта хижина!
Он узнал ее!
Вот тот ручей и цветущий кустарник!
И птицы!
Да, тут поют те самые птицы, которые однажды пригрезились ему во сне!
Юноша вбежал в хижину.
Учитель! Учитель! - кричал он, обливаясь слезами радости.
Но хижина оказалась абсолютно пустой, в ней не было даже следов жизни.
Юноша вышел из хижины и стал обыскивать местность вокруг.
Но ни что не говорило о том, что здесь когда-либо жил человек.


Лишившись сил, юноша упал на берег реки и воскликнул:
Все, я сдаюсь!
Я проиграл!
Я возвращаюсь!
Но тут его взгляд упал на водную гладь...
Из воды на него смотрел совершенно седой старик с длинной косматой бородой, в истлевшей одежде.
А вокруг, под бездонным небом, цвел кустарник, и пели те самые птицы.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Небезупречный горшок*
У одного человека в Индии, носящего воду, было два больших горшка, висевших на конце шеста, который он носил на плечах.
В одном из горшков была трещина, в то время как другой горшок был безупречен и всегда доставлял полную порцию воды в конце длинной прогулки от источника до дома учителя.
Треснувший же горшок доносил только половину.
В течение двух лет это продолжалось ежедневно:


Спойлер



Человек, носящий воду, доставлял только полтора горшка воды в дом своего учителя.
Конечно, безупречный горшок гордился своими достижениями.
А бедный треснувший горшок страшно стыдился своего несовершенства и был очень несчастен, поскольку он был способен сделать только половину того, для чего он был предназначен.
После того, как два года он чувствовал горечь от своей несостоятельности, в один день он заговорил с переносчиком воды возле источника:
Я стыжусь себя и хочу извиниться перед тобой.
Почему?
Чего ты стыдишься?
В течение этих двух лет я был способен донести только половину моей ноши, потому что эта трещина в моём боку приводит к тому, что вода просачивается в течение всего пути назад к дому твоего учителя.
Ты делал эту работу и из-за моих недостатков ты не получал полный результат своих усилий, - удручённо сказал горшок.
Переносчик воды почувствовал жалость к старому треснувшему горшку, и, будучи сострадательным, он сказал:
Поскольку мы возвращаемся к дому учителя, я хочу, чтобы ты заметил красивые цветы по пути к нему.
Действительно, когда они поднялись на холм, треснувший горшок обратил внимание на превосходные цветы на одной стороне пути, и это успокоило его немного. Но в конце тропинки он опять почувствовал себя плохо, потому что через него просочилась половина его воды, и поэтому он снова принёс извинения водоносу из-за своей несостоятельности.
Тут водонос сказал горшку:


Ты заметил, что цветы росли только на твоей стороне пути, но не на стороне другого горшка?
Дело в том, что я всегда знал о твоём недостатке, и я воспользовался им с пользой.
Я посадил семена цветов на твоей стороне, и каждый день, когда мы шли назад от источника, ты поливал их.
В течение двух лет я мог брать эти красивые цветы, чтобы украсить стол моего учителя.
Без тебя, просто такого, как ты есть, не было бы этой красоты в его доме!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

_*Однажды два ангела приняли обличье людей и спустились на землю*_
Им хотелось посмотреть поближе на жизнь людей.
Один ангел был совсем молодым и неопытным, и старший ангел решил заодно кое-чему поучить своего молодого друга.
В первую же ночь своего пребывания на земле ангелы остановились на ночлег в доме богатой семьи.
Семья была негостеприимна, как и многие другие богачи.


Спойлер



Хозяева не хотели оставить гостей в гостиной.
Вместо того им предоставили ночлег в холодном подвале.
Когда они расстилали постель, старший ангел увидел дыру в стене и заделал ее.
Ангелу сделать подобные вещи не составляет труда.
Когда маленький ангел увидел это, то спросил, тот сделал это.
Старший загадочно ответил:
Вещи не такие, какими кажутся.
Утром они покинули негостеприимный дом и продолжили свой путь.
Они шли целый день и к вечеру забрели в одну деревню.
Опять настала пора искать ночлег.
Ангелы решили остановиться в доме очень бедного, но гостеприимного человека.
Хозяин и его жена радушно встретили гостей.
Супруги усадили ангелов за стол, выставив на него всю еду, которая была в доме.
После ужина хозяева уложили гостей спать в свои постели, а сами легли на полу.
А утром, когда ангелы проснулись, они увидели хозяев плачущими.
Их корова, чье молоко было единственным доходом семьи, лежала мертвая в хлеве.
Рыдая, хозяин сказал ангелам, что теперь не знает, на что он будет жить.
Все надежды умерли вместе с коровой.
Ангелы посочувствовали безутешным супругам и продолжили свой путь.
Когда они шли по пыльной дороге, младший ангел не выдержал и спросил старшего:
Почему все так получилось?
Жадным богачам, которые заставили нас спать в холодном подвале, ты помог.
Бедняки были готовы поделиться всем, а ты позволил, чтобы у них умерла единственная корова.
Почему?
Зачем?
Вещи не такие, какими кажутся, - ответил старший ангел.
Там, в подвале богача, в стене был клад с золотом.
Его хозяин был груб и не хотел сделать добро, и я заделал дыру в стене, чтобы клад не был найден.
Когда мы ночевали у бедняков, пришел ангел смерти за его женой.


Я договорился с ним, и он согласился взять вместо жены корову.
Вещи не такие, какими кажутся.
Мы никогда не знаем всех деталей.
Поэтому не стоит судить о произошедшем.
Ты можешь легко попасть пальцем в небо.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Выбор креста*
Был один простодушный поселянин, который жил трудами рук своих, но зарабатывал очень мало:
Едва доставало ему, чем прокормить себя и семью свою.
Раз пошёл он к берегу моря, присел на камень и стал смотреть, как к пристани подходили большие корабли с богатыми товарами, и как потом эти товары выгружали и везли в город для продажи.
И запала ему в голову грешная мысль:


Спойлер



Зачем Господь одним людям послал богатство и всякое довольство, а других оставил жить в бедности?
И начал он роптать на свою горемычную долю.
Между тем полуденное солнце сильно пекло; бедняка стала одолевать дремота, и он незаметно заснул.
И снится ему, что стоит он у подошвы высокой горы; подходит к нему почтенный старец с длинною бородою и говорит ему:
Иди за мной!
Он послушался и пошёл за ним.
Долго они шли и, наконец, пришли на такое место, где лежало великое множество крестов всякого вида и различной величины.
Были кресты большие и малые, золотые и серебряные, медные и железные, каменные и деревянные.
И говорит ему старец:
Видишь, сколько здесь крестов?
Выбирай себе любой и неси его на вершину той самой горы, которую ты видел пред собой.
Взглянул наш простец на золотой крест:
Такой он красивый, точно красное солнышко блестит.
Понравился ему этот крест, и он хотел взять его на плечи, но, сколько, ни трудился, не мог этот крест не только поднять, но и с места сдвинуть.
Нет, - говорит ему старец, - видно, не внести тебе этого креста на гору.
Бери другой - серебряный.
Может быть, он будет по силам.
Взял простец серебряный крест.
Этот был, правда, легче золотого, но всё-таки и с ним он ничего не мог поделать.
Тоже было и с медным, и с железным, и с каменным крестами.
Нечего делать, - говорит ему старец, - бери один из деревянных крестов.
Тогда взял себе простец самый малый из деревянных крестов и легко и скоро отнёс его на ту гору.
Обрадовался он, что нашёл, наконец, один крест по своим силам, и спросил своего спутника:
А какая награда мне будет за это?
Чтобы ты сам рассудил, чем наградить тебя, - отвечал ему тот, - я открою тебе, что это за кресты, которые ты видел.
Золотой крест, который так тебе сначала приглянулся, - это царский крест.
Ты себе думаешь:
Как хорошо и легко быть царём.
А того не соображаешь, что царская власть - самый тяжёлый крест.
А серебряный крест - это крест всех тех, кто властью облечён, - это крест пастырей Церкви Божией, крест ближайших слуг царёвых.
У всех них тоже много забот и скорби.
Медный крест - это крест всех тех, кому Бог богатство послал.
Ты вот им завидуешь и думаешь, какие они счастливые.
А богатым тяжелее жить, чем тебе.
Тебе, после своих трудов, можно спокойно уснуть:
Никто не тронет твоей убогой хаты и твоего малого добра.
А богатый человек всегда - и днём и ночью - боится, как бы кто-нибудь не обманул его, не обокрал, не поджёг его дом.
Кроме того, богатый за богатство своё ответ Богу даст:
Как он своё богатство употребляет.
А случится беда - обнищает богач:
Сколько скорби тогда на него обрушится!
А вот железный крест - это крест людей военных.
Порасспроси тех, которые бывали на войне, и они скажут тебе, как им часто приходилось проводить ночи на голой, сырой земле, терпеть голод и холод.
Каменный крест - это крест людей торговых.
Тебе нравится их жизнь, потому что им не приходится работать, как тебе?
Но разве не бывает, что едет купец за море, тратит весь свой капитал на товар, а товар весь гибнет от кораблекрушения, и возвращается несчастный купец домой совершенным бедняком?
А вот деревянный крест, который ты так легко внёс на гору, это и есть твой крест.


Ты жаловался, что жизнь у тебя трудная, а теперь вот видишь, что она гораздо легче, чем жизнь других людей.
Знал сердцеведец Господь, что во всяком другом звании и положении ты погубил бы свою душу, вот Он и дал тебе крест самый смиренный, самый лёгкий - крест деревянный.
Итак, ступай и не ропщи на Господа Бога за свою бедную долю.
Господь даёт каждому крест по его силам - сколько кто может снести.
При последних словах старца поселянин проснулся, поблагодарил Бога за вразумительный сон и с того времени никогда больше не роптал на Бога.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Роза Парацельса*
В мастерской, занимавшей весь подвал, Парацельс молил Бога, чтобы тот ниспослал ему ученика.
Слабый огонь камина ложился на пол беспорядочными бликами.
Встать и зажечь железный светильник, не было никаких сил.
Усталость сморила Парацельса - он забыл о своем молении.
Когда ночь стерла пыльные перегонные кубы и горн, в дверь постучали.


Спойлер



Полусонный Парацельс встал, вскарабкался по короткой винтовой лестнице наверх и приоткрыл дверь.
Вошел неизвестный.
И он выглядел уставшим.
Парацельс указал ему на скамью.
Тот сел и стал ждать.
Некоторое время сидели молча.
Первым заговорил учитель.
Я помню лица Запада и лица Востока, - не без вызова произнес он, – а твоего не помню.
Кто ты такой и чего тебе нужно от меня?
Суть не в том, как меня зовут, – ответил тот.
Я шел три дня и три ночи, чтобы попасть к тебе.
Возьми меня в ученики, отдаю тебе все, что у меня есть.
С этими словами правой рукой он извлек мошну и вывернул ее на стол.
Дублонов было много, и все золотые.
Парацельс стал к нему спиной и зажег светильник.
Когда он повернулся, в левой руке у гостя он увидел розу - роза его смутила.
Парацельс сел и сложил кончики пальцев.
Ты считаешь, я могу изобрести камень, превращающий все элементы в золото, и предлагаешь мне золото.
Нет, не золота я ищу, и если тебе важно золото, тебе никогда не стать моим учеником.
Не нужно мне золота, – ответил гость, - эти монеты – знак моей жажды труда.
Обучи меня Искусству, дай пройти рядом с тобой по дороге, ведущей к Камню.
Парацельс проговорил с расстановкой:
Камень – это и Путь, и начало Пути.
Если ты этого не уразумел, то ты еще ничего не понял, каждый твой шаг будет целью.
Гость подозрительно взглянул на него: а разве существует цель?
Парацельс засмеялся: мои хулители, скорей ничтожные, чем многочисленные, утверждают, что нет, и называют меня лжецом.
Я с ними не спорю, однако вполне вероятно, что я – фантазер, да, Путь существует.
Воцарилось молчание, потом заговорил гость.
Готов идти с тобой, даже если идти придется долгие годы, помоги мне пересечь пустыню.
Дай хоть издали взглянуть на землю обетованную, даже если ступить на нее не доведется.
Но прежде чем стать на Путь, хочу доказательств.
Когда?
Прямо сейчас.
Беседа началась на латыни, теперь перешли на немецкий, юноша поднял розу:
Все знают, что ты можешь сжечь розу и силой своей магии возродить ее из пепла.
Дозволь мне увидеть это чудо воочию, сотвори его, и я твой.
Ты так доверчив, – ответил учитель, – а мне не нужна доверчивость, я требую веры.
Ученик упорствовал:
Именно потому, что я недоверчив, хочу сам увидеть смерть и воскрешение розы.
Парацельс взял у него розу и стал говорить, вертя ее между пальцев.
Ты так доверчив, – сказал он, думаешь, я могу ее уничтожить?
Это все могут.
Ошибаешься.
Неужели нечто может быть обращено в ничто?
Неужели Адам в Раю мог уничтожить хоть один цветок или травинку?
Мы не в Раю, – упрямился юноша, – здесь, под луной, все смертно.
Парацельс поднялся.
Так где же мы по-твоему? Неужели божество может создать что-нибудь, кроме Рая?
И разве это не грех – полагать, что мы не в Раю?
Роза может сгореть.
Останется огонь в очаге, – ответил Парацельс, – если бросить розу на угли, ты решишь, что она сгорела, а пепел подлинный.
Но я тебе отвечу, что роза вечна и что меняется лишь ее облик.
Стоит мне сказать одно лишь слово – и ты снова увидишь ее.
Одно слово? – удивился ученик, – но ведь горн потух и перегонные кубы покрыты пылью.
Как же ты воскресишь ее? 
Парацельс печально взглянул на него:
Горн потух, и перегонные кубы покрыты пылью.
На этом участке моего долгого пути я пользуюсь другими средствами.
Не смею спрашивать какими, – то ли трусливо, то ли смиренно сказал ученик.
Я говорю о том, что послужило божеству для создания неба, земли, незримого Рая, где мы обитаем, сокрытого от нас первородным грехом.
Я имею в виду Слово, которому учит нас каббала.
Ученик холодно ответил: сжалься, покажи, как исчезает и вновь появляется роза.
Не имеет значения, воспользуешься ты перегонным кубом или словом.
Парацельс задумался: если б я и поступил так, ты бы сказал, что это – одна видимость, обман зрения.
Чудо не даст тебе веры, которую ищешь, оставь розу в покое.
Юноша глядел все так же недоверчиво.
Учитель заговорил громче: кстати, кто ты такой, чтобы входить в дом к учителю и требовать чуда?
Что ты совершил, дабы заслужить такой дар?
Ученик затрепетал: я знаю, что не совершил ничего, во имя тех долгих лет, когда я буду учиться в твоей тени, молю, дозволь увидеть пепел и затем розу.
Больше ни о чем не прошу, своим глазам я поверю.
И вдруг он схватил живую розу, оставленную Парацельсом на подставке, и швырнул в огонь.
Цветок обуглился, осталась одна щепоть пепла.
Бесконечно долгое мгновение он ждал слов и чуда.
Парацельс лукаво произнес: все медики, и аптекари Базилеи твердят, что я – мошенник.
Боюсь, они попали в точку, этот пепел был розой, но розой больше не будет.
Юноше стало стыдно: Парацельс – шарлатан, убогий мечтатель, а он, наглец, ворвался к нему и требует признаться, что вся его знаменитая магия – ложь.
Он опустился на колени: я вел себя непростительно, мне недоставало веры, которой требует от верующих Господь.
Пусть пепел останется пеплом, я вернусь, когда окрепну, и стану тогда твоим учеником, и в конце Пути увижу розу.
Говорил он с чувством, но то было чувство жалости к старому учителю – такому почтенному, жалкому, знаменитому и в конечном счете такому пустому.


Оставить Парацельсу деньги значило унизить его подаянием и уходя, он сгреб их в мошну.
Парацельс проводил его до лестницы и сказал, что в этом доме ему всегда будут рады.
Оба знали, что больше им друг друга не увидеть.
Парацельс остался один.
Но прежде чем загасить лампу и опуститься в усталое кресло, он высыпал в горсть нежный пепел и тихо произнес какое-то слово.
Роза воскресла.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Буддийская притча: Будьте светом для самих себя*
Рано утром Гаутама Будда сказал своим ученикам:
Сделано больше, чем достаточно.
Это тело достигло своей полноты и ему нужен отдых.
Он огляделся по сторонам и увидел два очень красивых и высоких дерева.


Спойлер



Они стояли рядом, как близнецы.
Я умру здесь, — сказал Будда и указал место.
Ученики не сразу поняли, что имеет в виду Мастер.
Потом они столпились вокруг него и стали причитать и плакать.
Будда сказал им:
Не надо плакать.
Плакать вы сможете потом, когда меня не будет с вами.
А сейчас садитесь тихо и наблюдайте, будьте осознающими.
Это даст вам опыт, ибо Будды умирают редко.
Прежде, чем я уйду, если у вас есть какие-либо вопросы, задайте их.
Но ученикам было не до вопросов, и они ответили:
Больше сорока лет мы задавали тебе вопросы, этого достаточно.
Ты показал нам Путь, и мы будем следовать ему.
Лишь Ананда спросил:
При жизни ты не позволял записывать ни одного твоего слова.
Но после твоей смерти разреши нам записать то, что ты говорил.
Слова, произнесённые тобой - чистое золото, и их необходимо сохранить для будущих поколений.
На это Будда сказал:
Можешь записать их, но с одним условием.
Каждая запись, составленная из моих слов, должна начинаться так:
Я слышал, что Гаутама Будда говорил...
Ты просто расскажешь, что ты слышал.
Никогда не начинай так:
Так говорил Будда.
После этого Ананда неожиданно спросил:
Скажи мне, наконец, кто же я?
Я прожил возле тебя 42 года, другие приходили, становились просветлёнными и уходили, а я до сих пор не просветлён.
И вот ты уходишь.
Будда сказал:
Не беспокойся, как только я оставлю тело, в течение 24 часов ты станешь просветлённым.
Ананда сказал:
Мне непонятна такая арифметика, 42 года с тобой не принесли мне просветления, а 24 часа без тебя - и я стану просветлённым!
Будда рассмеялся и сказал:
Ананда, из-за того, что я был так близок, ты начал считать меня чем-то само собой разумеющимся.
Только разлука, только моя смерть сможет пробудить тебя.
Меньше, чем это, не подействует на тебя.
Я испробовал всё, но ты полагал, что я как брат твой, позабочусь и о твоём просветлении.
Много раз это могло случиться, но ты упускал...
Сказав это, Будда закрыл глаза.
Видя приближение его кончины, Ананда спросил:
Как должны мы поступить с телом Совершенного?
Будда ответил:
Не заботьтесь, Ананда, о почестях, которые воздадутся телу Совершенного.
Заботьтесь более о святости; помышляйте о ней, живите в ней неизменно, живите в святом рвении, стремясь к совершенству.
Есть, Ананда, между людьми благородными, браминами и горожанами, люди мудрые, верующие в Совершенного, они и воздадут почести моему телу.
И тогда Ананда задал последний вопрос:
Какова твоя последняя весть?
Будда открыл глаза и сказал:
Забудьте обо мне, будьте светом для самих себя.
Кто обращает свет и прибежище в истине и не станет искать их ни в чём ином, кроме самого себя, тот будет истинным учеником моим, вступившим на истинный путь.
После смерти Будды его тело сожгли, а прах был разделён между многими князьями и знатными горожанами.
Каждый из них воздвиг ступу (памятник мощей) и учредил праздник.
На эти праздники приносили горы цветов, совершались омовения и устраивались фейерверки.
Монашескую общину это празднество не касалось.


Но буддизм был недолго религией без Бога.
Богом стал сам Будда.
В храмах появились его изваяния.
Сидящий на цветке лотоса с неподвижным казённым лицом, как не похож стал он на того юношу, который окунулся в бездну страданий ради познания Истины и на того старца, который предостерегал:
Ищите Истину и не поклоняйтесь тем, кто её открыл.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Выбор пути*
Четыре человека умерли в одну ночь - их звали Джим, Рон, Майк и Дэйв.
Вскоре они обнаружили себя идущими по широкой вымощенной дороге, по которой они и продолжили вместе свой путь, пока не дошли до развилки.
Перед ними открылись два пути:
Налево и направо.


Спойлер



В раздумье они остановились, и тут перед ними появился человек в белом.
Добро пожаловать, друзья, - сказал он, - перед вами дорога в ваш новый дом.
Один путь ведёт в Рай, где красота невообразимая, а другой путь - в Ад, где ужасы, отчаяние и безысходность, но знать, куда какой путь ведет, вам не положено.
Вы пойдёте сами по любой выбранной дороге, но учтите, что вернуться можно в любой момент, пока вы не достигнете ворот Ада или Рая.
Если попадёте в Ад - останетесь там, но не пугайтесь, если это произойдёт, все равно каждый из вас получит то, что заслужил.
Человек исчез.
Путники были изумлены такими условиями:
Где это слыхано, чтобы дорога в Рай или Ад выбиралась наугад.
Тут что-то не так.
Но делать нечего, и они стали тянуть жребий, кто пойдёт первый.
Человек по имени Джим вытянул жребий и сразу без раздумья, повернул направо, потому что слово ПРАВО ассоциировалось у него с чем-то правильным и верным.
Он бодро зашагал по дороге, но вскоре остановился, так как его испугал раздавшийся рёв диких зверей, да ещё и тучи сгустились так, что закрыли солнце, и земля задрожала под его ногами.
Джим страшно испугался, подумал, что выбрал неверный путь и повернул обратно.
Он прибежал к развилке и рассказал остальным троим о том, что видел, тоже основательно их напугав, и повернул налево.
Но по мере движения он видел ещё более страшные и зловещие знаки, и, перепуганный вконец, опять прибежал к развилке.
Все четверо страшно разволновались - ни одна дорога не была похожа на путь в Рай.
Тогда человек по имени Рон сказал:
Всё, я решил, пойду направо, и будь что будет, обратно не вернусь.
Он принял твёрдое решение, пошёл по правой дороге, и шёл, не обращая внимания на устрашающий рёв диких зверей, штормовые облака и дрожание земли под ногами.
В какой-то момент небо посветлело, и он увидел впереди невероятной красоты местность, наполненную миром и покоем.
Он предположил, что это и есть Рай, и остался там.
Увидев, что Рон не вернулся, человек по имени Дэйв тоже решился.
Он не знал судьбы ушедшего Рона. Может быть, его сожрали дикие животные по пути направо. И Дэйв решил выбрать путь налево. Разумеется, он не был уверен, что путь налево является правильным, но рассуждал так:
Всё, чтобы не случилось в конце пути, я приму как должное и постараюсь приспособиться.
Дэйв продвигался вперед, невзирая на пугающие знамения: рёв диких зверей, штормовые тучи и грозные молнии.
И вот, наконец, он пришёл к месту, где из земли торчала грязная табличка Ад.
И тут же дорога позади него исчезла, не оставив ему возможности для отступления.
Перед Дэйвом простиралась мрачная, унылая, тёмная и холодная долина, совершенно неприспособленная для жизни.
Люди там жили в маленьких неблагоустроенных кибитках, и всё время дрожали от страха быть разорванными дикими зверями, подвергнуться нападкам бандитских шаек или завязнуть в болотах.
Дэйв узнал от местных жителей, что земля проклята даже самим дьяволом.
Дэйв обдумал ситуацию:
Я обещал сам себе, что не отступлю с выбранного пути, и куда бы я ни пришёл, я постараюсь приспособиться.
Я отказываюсь выслушивать запугивания местных жителей и вопли о безысходности, а так же принять на веру то, что земля эта проклята дьяволом.
Внутри меня - мир и покой, моя совесть чиста, так почему же снаружи должен быть ад?
Эти рассуждения придали Дэйву уверенности, и он воззвал к местным жителям, чтобы они перестали дрожать от страха и попробовали изменить условия жизни.
Горстка людей послушала Дэйва и последовала за ним, но остальные боялись, что станет ещё хуже, чем было.
С горсткой последователей, Дэйв принялся осушать болота, строить новые светлые дома, сажать сады, давать отпор шайкам бандитов и приручать диких зверей.
Сомневавшиеся вскоре присоединились к ним, когда увидели, столько произошло чудесных изменений.
Через некоторое время город вырос и расцвёл, и всё вокруг задышало красотой и покоем.
Тогда Дэйв вышел к воротам, снял табличку Ад и вколотил другую, которая гласила: Рай.
И только он это сделал, как перед ним возникла новая развилка, и человек в белой одежде спросил его:
Ты уже знаешь, что тебе сейчас нужно делать?
Хмм… думаю, что мне опять предстоит выбирать дорогу.
Совершенно верно, - ответил человек в белом.
Но прежде чем я сделаю выбор, не расскажешь ли ты мне, что случилось с моими тремя попутчиками?


И человек ответил:
Рон сразу попал в Рай, место, во многом похожее на то, что ты создал сам.
Однако он сожалеет, что не принял участия в его создании и никак не способствовал его процветанию.
Он желал бы что-нибудь сделать сам.
Когда его желание станет достаточно сильным, ему будет предложен выбор новой дороги, скорее всего, ему будет дана возможность превратить Ад в Рай самому, как это сделал ты.
Что касается Джима и Майка, то они-то сейчас в настоящем аду, потому что парализованы страхом и продолжают метаться на развилке.
А что ждёт меня впереди? - задал Дэйв ещё один вопрос.
Неизвестность, - сказал человек.
Этот ответ одновременно испугал и обрадовал Дэйва.
Он кивнул и бодро зашагал по дороге, ведущей направо.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Ученик спросил дервиша:*
Учитель, враждебен ли мир для человека?
Или он несёт человеку благо?
Я расскажу тебе притчу о том, как относиться мир к человеку, - сказал учитель.


Спойлер



Давным-давно жил великий шах.
Он приказал построить прекрасный дворец.
Там было много чудесного.
Среди прочих диковин во дворце была зала, где все стены, потолок, двери и даже пол были зеркальными.
Зеркала были необыкновенно ясные, и посетитель не сразу понимал, что перед ним зеркало, - настолько точно они отражали предметы.
Кроме того, стены этой залы были устроены так, чтобы создавать эхо.
Спросишь: Кто ты? - и услышишь в ответ с разных сторон: Кто ты? Кто ты? Кто ты?.
Однажды в залу забежала собака и в изумлении застыла посередине - целая свора собак окружила её со всех сторон, сверху и снизу.
Собака на всякий случай оскалила зубы; и все отражения ответили ей тем же самым.
Перепугавшись не на шутку, собака отчаянно залаяла.
Эхо повторило её лай.
Собака лаяла всё громче.
Эхо не отставало.
Собака металась туда и сюда, кусая воздух, её отражения тоже носились вокруг, щёлкая зубами.
Наутро слуги нашли несчастную собаку бездыханной в окружении миллионов отражений издохших собак.
В зале не было никого, кто мог бы причинить ей хоть какой-то вред.
Собака погибла, сражаясь со своими собственными изображениями.


Теперь ты видишь, - закончил дервиш, - мир не приносит ни добра, ни зла сам по себе.
Он безразличен к человеку.
Всё происходящее вокруг нас есть всего лишь отражение наших собственных мыслей, чувств, желаний, поступков.
Мир - это большое зеркало.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (13 Май 2020)

*Притча о любви*
Как важна в жизни Любовь
Давно, очень давно был остров, на котором жили все Чувства и духовные ценности людей:
Радость, Грусть, Познание и другие.


Спойлер



Вместе с ними жила и Любовь.
Однажды Чувства заметили, что остров погружается в океан и скоро затонет.
Все сели в свои корабли и покинули остров.
Любовь не спешила и ждала до последней минуты.
И только, когда она увидела, что на спасение острова нет надежды и он почти весь ушел под воду, она стала звать на помощь.
Мимо проплыл роскошный корабль *Богатства*.
Любовь просила взять ее на корабль, но Богатство сказало, что на его корабле много драгоценностей, золота и серебра и для Любви места нет.
Любовь обратилась к *Гордости*, корабль которой проплывал мимо.
Но в ответ Любовь услышала, что ее присутствие нарушит порядок и совершенство на корабле Гордости.
С мольбой о помощи Любовь обратилась к Грусти.
О, Любовь - ответила* Грусть*- мне так грустно, что я должна оставаться в одиночестве.
Мимо острова проплыла* Радость*, но она была так занята весельем, что даже не услышала мольбу Любви.
Вдруг Любовь услышала голос:
Иди сюда Любовь, я возьму тебя с собой.
Любовь увидела седого старца, и она была так счастлива, что даже забыла спросить имя его.
И когда они достигли Земли, Любовь осталась, а старец поплыл дальше.
И только когда лодка старца скрылась, Любовь спохватилась - ведь она даже не поблагодарила старца.


Любовь обратилась к Познанию:
Познание, скажи мне, кто спас меня?
Это было Время - ответило Познание.
Время? - удивилась Любовь – Отчего Оно мне помогло?
Познание ответило:
Только Время понимает и знает, как важна в жизни Любовь.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (14 Май 2020)

*Жил был царь, и было у него семь дочерей*_._
Однажды умерла его жена, их мать и царь взял в жены другую женщину знатного рода.


Спойлер



Каждый день злилась она, видя, как царь отдает свою любовь своим дочерям.
И каждый день она говорила царю, что дочери его не любят, а только притворяются из-за богатства.
Поддался царь уговорам жены и решил устроить дочерям испытание.
Как то на балу подозвал он их к себе и велел рассказать, как на духу, как они его любят.
Одна дочь сказала, что любит его как молодое сладкое вино.
Царь порадовался и оставил дочь у себя.
Другая дочь сказала, что любит отца, как дивный мягкий заморский шелк.
Ну что вы думаете?
Та же картина.
Оставил дочь у себя.
Третья сослалась на охоту, четвертая на славу, пятая на золото, шестая на бриллиант.
И только младшая дочь вышла и сказала.
Отец, я люблю тебя, как соль.
Царь разгневался и прямо с бала при всех прогнал девушку.
Та скиталась, скиталась и добрела до соседнего королевства, где правила ее тетя.
Та приютила малышку.
Прошло несколько лет, и царь приехал навестить родственницу.
Дошло дело и до угощения.
Что такое?!
Что не возьмет в рот - безвкусное и гадкое.
Возмутился царь, а королева и говорит:
Слышали мы, что ты ненавидишь соль - вот и не положили тебе.


Заплакал тогда царь, а тут и дочь его младшая выходит.
Обнялись они и поехали домой.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (14 Май 2020)

*Чжуан-Цзы, одетый в залатанный полотняный халат*,
обутый в сандалии, подвязанные верёвками, проходил мимо правителя царства Вэй.
Как плохо вам живётся, уважаемый! - воскликнул царь.
Я живу бедно, но не плохо, - ответил Чжуан-Цзы.


Спойлер



Иметь Путь и его силу и не претворять их в жизнь - вот что значит жить плохо.
Одеваться в залатанный халат и носить дырявые сандалии - это значит жить бедно, но не плохо.
Это называется _родиться в недобрый час_.
Не приходилось ли вам видеть, ваше величество, как лазает по деревьям большая обезьяна?
Она без труда влезает на кедр или камфарное дерево, проворно прыгает с ветки на ветку так, что лучник не успевает и прицелиться в неё.
Попав же в заросли мелкого и колючего кустарника, она ступает боком, неуклюже и озирается по сторонам, то и дело, оступаясь и теряя равновесие.
И не в том дело, что ей приходится прилагать больше усилий или мускулы её ослабели.
Просто она попала в неподходящую для неё обстановку и не имеет возможности показать, на что она способна.[/spoiler}Так и человек:
Стоит ему оказаться в обществе дурного государя и чиновников-плутов, то даже если он хочет жить по-доброму, сможет ли он добиться желаемого?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (14 Май 2020)

*Притча о главной части тела*
Когда первое туловище было готово, каждая его часть захотела стать главной.
Мозг выступил первым:


Спойлер



Главным должен быть я, поскольку я контролирую все функции организма.
Ноги немедленно возразили мозгу:
А вот и фигушки.
Мы таскаем всю эту корявую халамуду туда-сюда.
На что руки скромно заметили, что бабки в дом носят только они.
Стало шумно.
Все хотели стать главным - сердце, легкие, глаза...
Спор продолжался до тех пор, пока не заговорила дырка в Ж.
Как только она открыла свой грязный маленький рот, все части тела дружно бросились её осмеивать.
Дырка в Ж не смогла оказать достойного сопротивления, обиделась и заткнулась.
Первыми вылезли глаза.
Следом беду почуяли конечности, как ни далеки они были от понимания насущных нужд дырки.
Легкие и сердце начали работать в учащённом ритме, стараясь хоть немного ослабить давление на дырку.
Мозг работал с бешеной производительностью, безрезультатно отыскивая обходные пути.
В конце концов, все согласились с тем, что дырка - главная часть организма.


Мораль:
Чтобы стать главным, нужно быть маленькой дыркой, пусть в грязном, но нужном месте.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (14 Май 2020)

*Три сестры*
Жили-были 3 сестры.


Спойлер



Одна была ленивой-преленивой.
Вторая злой-презлой.
А третья и умница, и красавица, и рукодельница, любо-дорого смотреть.
Однажды утром остановилась телега у их ворот. Сестры вышли посмотреть, кто приехал.
На телеге сидела пожилая и не знакомая им женщина.
Кто ты? - спросили они.
Я, Судьба. Пришло время, выходить вам замуж.
Посадила их Судьба, на телегу и повезла выдавать замуж.
Заехали они в первую деревню.
Видят, в поле парень пашет и в руках у него любое дело спорится.
Нужно что-то починить или построить - все к нему перво-наперво бегут.
Вот этот, твой - говорит Судьба первой из сестёр.
Высадили сестру и поехали дальше.
Заехали в следующую деревню.
Там парень живёт такой, кто никому в помощи не откажет он добрый ко всем.
Нарадоваться на него народ не может, такой молодец.
Вот этот, твой- говорит Судьба второй из сестёр.
Высадили сестру и поехали дальше.
Заехали в другую деревню.
У последнего дома, в грязи, у самой старой развалюхи, лежит у колодца пьяный.
Остановила Судьба телегу и говорит:
Этот твой.
Да на кой он мне?!


Я же вот и добрая и хорошая и рукодельница.
А ты мне такого жениха даёшь!
Вон сестрам, каких нашла, что другого для меня нет?!
Другие есть - и, вздохнув, добавила, - но этот без тебя пропадёт!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Так говорили две свечи*
Жаль мне тебя - сказала незажжённая свеча своей зажжённой подруге.
Короток твой век. Ты всё время горишь, и скоро тебя не станет.
Я много счастливее тебя.
Я не горю, и, следовательно, не таю; лежу спокойно на боку и проживу очень долго.
Твои же дни сочтены.
Отвечала горящая свеча:
Я нисколько не жалею об этом.
Моя жизнь прекрасна и полна значения.
Я горю и воск мой тает, но от моего огня зажигается множество других свечей, и мой огонь от этого не убывает.
И когда воск и фитиль сгорят, то огонь мой - душа свечи - соединится с огнём пространства, частицей которого он являлся, и я снова вольюсь в свой великолепный и сияющий огненный дом.
А здесь я светом своим разгоняю мрак ночи, радую глаз ребёнка на праздничной елке, оздоровляю воздух у постели больного, ибо возбудители болезней не выносят живого огня, возношусь символом молитвенного устремления перед священными изображениями.
Разве короткая жизнь моя не прекрасна?!
И мне жаль тебя, незажжённая моя сестра.
Жалка твоя участь.
Ты не выполнила своего назначения; и где душа твоя - огонь?
Да, ты пролежишь в сохранности долгие годы, но кому ты нужна такая, и какая радость, и польза от тебя?
Право, "лучше гореть, нежели почивать", потому что в горении жизнь, а в спячке - смерть.
ты жалеешь меня, что я скоро сгорю и перестану жить, но ты, в твоём сохранном бездействии и не начинала существовать, и так и умрешь, не начав. А жизнь пройдёт мимо".
Так говорили две свечи.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Умей владеть языком*
Однажды Ксанф, хозяин Эзопа, сказал ему, что сегодня у него будут обедать друзья и поэтому Эзоп должен приготовить самое лучшее из блюд.
Эзоп купил свиных языков, поджарил их и подал гостям.
И это ты считаешь самым лучшим? - разгневался Ксанф, видя недовольство гостей дешевым угощением.
Да - отвечал Эзоп - именно таковым и является язык, без которого ничего не совершишь в этом мире:
Не скажешь, Не прикажешь, Не дашь, Не возьмешь, Не купишь, Не продашь, Не создашь государство и законы, поддерживающие в нем порядок - все существует благодаря языку, впрочем, как и твоя философия, Ксанф.
Всем пришлось согласиться с Эзопом.
На следующий день Ксанф вновь пригласил своих друзей.
На этот раз он приказал Эзопу:
Купи на рынке самое худшее, что только можно придумать!
Эзоп снова купил языков и приготовил их к обеду.
Вчера ты утверждал, что язык - самое прекрасное на свете, сегодня же он оказался самым худшим! - злорадно воскликнул Ксанф.
Совершенно верно, хозяин - ответил невозмутимый Эзоп.
Что может быть хуже языка?
Ведь он-то и начинает ссоры, сеет обман, зависть, оскорбления, приводит к дракам и войнам, гибели людей.
Вот и сейчас, Ксанф, ты ругаешь меня с помощью языка.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Три бабочки, подлетев к горящей свече, принялись рассуждать о природе огня*
Одна, подлетев к пламени, вернулась и сказала: Огонь светит.
Другая подлела поближе и опалила крыло.
Прилетев обратно, она сказала:
Он жжётся!
Третья, подлетев совсем близко, исчезла в огне и не вернулась.
Она узнала то, что хотела узнать, но уже не смогла поведать об этом оставшимся.
Получивший знание лишается возможности говорить о нём, поэтому знающий молчит, а говорящий не знает.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Когда люди спрашивают воина света, откуда он берет силы*
для продолжения пути, он отвечает, что они приходят к нему _от скрытых врагов_.
Когда же люди просят объяснить, что он имеет ввиду и что это за враги, он говорит:
Каждый из нас хранит воспоминания о людях, которые в прошлом причинили нам какой-то вред.
Может быть, это обижавший нас одноклассник или учитель, который называл нас глупым.
Но тащить за собой воспоминания или постоянно думать о том, как отомстить злодеям, бессмысленно.
Это только ослабляет наши силы.
В конце концов, эти люди - часть нашей истории, а не нашего настоящего.
Воин света занят тем, чтобы совершенствоваться и развиваться.
Тогда, в конце концов, его добрые дела станут известны всему миру и достигнут ушей тех, кто нанес ему вред в прошлом.
Источник силы воина света - вчерашняя боль.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Человек шел по берегу и вдруг увидел мальчика*_,_
который поднимал что-то с песка и кидал в море.
Человек подошел ближе и увидел, что мальчик поднимает с песка морские звезды.
Казалось, на песке - миллионы морских звезд, берег был усеян ими на много километров.
Зачем ты бросаешь морские звезды в воду? - спросил человек.
Если они останутся на берегу до завтрашнего утра, когда начнется отлив, то погибнут, - ответил мальчик, не прекращая своего занятия.
Но это же очень глупо! - закричал человек.
Посмотри!
Здесь миллионы морских звезд, берег усеян ими.
Твои попытки ничего не изменят!
Мальчик поднял следующую морскую звезду, на мгновение задумался, бросил ее в море и сказал:
Нет, мои попытки изменят много... для этой звезды.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Авва Евлогий был однажды так грустен, что не мог этого скрыть*
Почему ты грустишь, отче? — спросил его один старец.
Потому что я усомнился в способности братьев познавать великие истины.
Трижды я показывал им льняной лоскуток с нарисованной на нем красной точкой и спрашивал, что они видят, и трижды они отвечали:
Маленькую красную точку.
И никто не сказал: Лоскуток льна.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Один монах мыл листья салата*
К нему подошел другой монах и, желая испытать его, спросил:
Можешь ли ты повторить, что говорил старец в проповеди сегодня утром?
Я не помню - признался молодой монах.
Для чего же ты слушал проповедь, если ты уже ничего не помнишь?
Посмотри, брат:
Вода моет салат, но не остается на его листьях.
Салат, тем не менее, становится совершенно чистым.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (15 Май 2020)

*Тандзан и Экидо шли однажды по грязной дороге*
Лил дождь.
Проходя мимо перекрестка, они встретили красивую девушку в шелковом кимоно и шарфе, которая не могла перейти через дорогу.
Тандзан взял девушку на руки и перенес ее через грязь.
Экидо ничего не сказал и молчал до тех пор, пока они не подошли к храму.
Больше он не мог сдерживаться и воскликнул:
Нам, монахам, надо держаться подальше от женщин, особенно молодых и красивых.
Они опасны.
Зачем ты сделал это?
Я оставил девушку там - сказал Тандзан.
А ты все еще несешь ее.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (16 Май 2020)

_*Дорога в рай*_
По длинной, дикой, утомительной дороге шел человек с собакой. 
Шел он себе шел, устал, собака тоже устала. 
Вдруг перед ним - оазис!


Спойлер



Прекрасные ворота, за оградой - музыка, цветы, журчание ручья, словом, отдых.
Что это такое? - спросил путешественник у привратника.
Это рай, ты уже умер, и теперь можешь войти и отдохнуть по-настоящему.
А есть там вода?
Сколько угодно: чистые фонтаны, прохладные бассейны...
А поесть дадут?
Все, что захочешь.
Но со мной собака.
Сожалею сэр, с собаками нельзя. 
Ее придется оставить здесь.
И путешественник пошел мимо.
Через некоторое время дорога привела его на ферму. 
У ворот тоже сидел привратник.
Я хочу пить - попросил путешественник.
Заходи, во дворе есть колодец.
А моя собака?
Возле колодца увидишь поилку.
А поесть?
Могу угостить тебя ужином.
А собаке?
Найдется косточка.
А что это за место?
Это рай.
Как так? 
Привратник у дворца неподалеку сказал мне, что рай - там.
Врет он все. 
Там ад.


Как же вы, в раю, это терпите?
Это нам очень полезно. 
До рая доходят только те, кто не бросает своих друзей.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (16 Май 2020)

*Четыре свечи*
Четыре свечи спокойно горели и потихоньку таяли...
Было так тихо, что слышалось как они разговаривают.
Первая сказала:
Я СПОКОЙСТВИЕ - к сожалению люди не умеют меня сохранить.
Думаю, мне не остается ни чего другого как погаснуть!
И огонек этой свечи погас.
Вторая сказала:
Я ВЕРА - к сожалению я никому не нужна.
Люди не хотят ничего слушать обо мне, поэтому нет смысла мне гореть дальше.
Едва произнеся это, подул легкий ветерок и загасил свечу.
Очень опечалившись, третья свеча произнесла:
Я ЛЮБОВЬ - у меня нет больше сил гореть дальше.
Люди не ценят меня и не понимают.
Они ненавидят тех которые их любят больше всего - своих близких.
Долго не ждав и эта свеча угасла.
Вдруг... в комнату зашел ребенок и увидел 3 потухшие свечки.
Испугавшись он закричал:
ЧТО ВЫ ДЕЛАЕТЕ! ВЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ГОРЕТЬ - Я БОЮСЬ ТЕМНОТЫ!
Произнеся это, он заплакал.
Взволнованная четвертая свеча сказала:
НЕ БОЙСЯ И НЕ ПЛАЧ!
ПОКА Я ГОРЮ, ВСЕГДА МОЖНО ЗАЖЕЧЬ И ДРУГИЕ ТРИ СВЕЧИ:
Я - НАДЕЖДА.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (16 Май 2020)

*В Ведах написано, что администратору*
адов и небес был задан вопрос:
Мой дорогой друг, как много у тебя работы? 
Ведь люди приходят сюда с разными действиями, а ты должен устраивать для них небеса и ады здесь и там, везде. 
Как управляющий в этом мире должен работать очень усердно для всех людей, кто приходит за питанием и жильем, так же и ты, вероятно, должен тяжело работать?"
Он ответил:
Нет, мой дорогой, это не так. 
Когда люди приходят, они приносят с собой свои собственные ады. 
А другие, кто совершил что-то хорошее, приносят с собой свои собственные небеса. 
Я обязан только следить, работает ли исправно автоматическая машина. 
Всё делается автоматически, мне не нужно тяжело работать, я не должен страдать, мне не нужно ничего устраивать. 
Люди сами устраивают всё в соответствии с их собственной ситуацией. 
Они роют свой собственный колодец высотой в свой рост и прыгают автоматически, а я должен только следить, чтобы всё было в порядке. 
Только в этом заключается моя работа".
Человек - создатель своих собственных адов и небес, страданий и добродетели, и он должен знать, что совершает. 
Ему надо знать, что он делает и что он получит в результате своих действий, так как по закону кармы после смерти ничего уже нельзя изменить, всё должно быть оплачено: любая мысль, любое слово, любой поступок.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (16 Май 2020)

*Простая жизнь*
Клерк, выйдя из канцелярии, взглянул на дворец императора с его сверкающими куполами, и подумал: 
Как жаль, что я не родился в королевской семье, жизнь могла бы быть такой простой…
И пошёл по направлению к центру города, откуда слышался ритмичный стук молотка и громкие крики. 
Это рабочие строили новое здание прямо на площади. 
Один из них увидел клерка с его бумажками и подумал: 
Ах, почему я не пошёл учиться, как мне велел отец, я мог бы сейчас заниматься лёгкой работой и переписывать тексты весь день, и жизнь была бы такой простой…
А император в это время подошёл к огромному светлому окну в своём дворце и взглянул на площадь. 
Он увидел рабочих, клерков, продавцов, покупателей, детей и взрослых, и подумал о том, как, наверное, хорошо весь день быть на свежем воздухе, заниматься физическим трудом, или работать на кого-то, или вовсе быть уличным бродягой, и совсем не думать о политике и о прочих сложных вопросах.
Какая, наверное, простая жизнь, у этих простых людей, - проговорил он еле слышно.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Притча о простом учителе*
Когда родился будущий учитель, к его колыбели прилетели две феи стали сожалеть.
Бедный он бедный,- сказала первая фея.
Он всегда будет готовиться к урокам, проверять тетрадки, править чужие ошибки.
И добавила вторая фея:
Ученики перерастут его, станут артистами, космонавтами, учёными, а он так и останется простым учителем...
Но тут у колыбели возникла третья фея и сказала:
Но зато, он всегда будет молод душой, что вокруг него всегда будут дети!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Притча о том, как сказать*
Один восточный властелин увидел страшный сон, будто у него выпали один за другим все зубы.
В сильном волнении он позвал к себе толкователя снов.
Тот выслушал его озабоченно и сказал:
Повелитель, я должен сообщить тебе печальную весть.
Ты потеряешь одного за другим всех своих близких.
Эти слова вызвали гнев властелина.
Он велел бросить в тюрьму несчастного и позвать другого толкователя, который, выслушав сон, сказал:
Я счастлив, сообщить тебе радостную весть — ты переживёшь всех своих родных.
Властелин был обрадован и щедро наградил его за это предсказание.
Придворные очень удивились.
Ведь ты сказал ему то же самое, что и твой бедный предшественник, так почему же он был наказан, а ты вознаграждён? - спрашивали они.
*На что последовал ответ: 
Мы оба одинаково истолковали сон. 
Но всё зависит от того, не что сказать, а как сказать.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*О настоящей дружбе.*
По дороге шли человек, лошадь и собака. в них попала молния и испепелила, но они не заметили что умерли и продолжили путь дальше.
Вдруг перед ними появляются красивые ворота с мраморным порталом, и сад за ними, человек спросил у стражника, охраняющего ворота:
Что это за место, и можно ли здесь напиться воды?.
Стражник ответил:
Это Рай, но животным вход сюда запрещён, если ты хочешь, то можешь оставить животных за воротами, сам же, сможешь утолить свою жажду и навсегда остаться жить в этом прекрасном саду!
Человек не захотел расставаться с лошадью и собакой и решил продолжить путь, хотя жажда и мучила его.
Вскоре они встретили другой сад, ворота этого сада были похожи на калитку и их никто не охранял.
В глубине сада под деревом лежал стражник.
Человек спросил у него:
Что это за место, и можно ли здесь напиться воды?
Стражник ответил:
Конечно можно, прямо перед вами источник, напейтесь из него.
А находитесь вы сейчас в Раю.
Тогда человек удивлённо сказал;
Но ведь Рай был за воротами мраморного портала!
Это был Ад, - спокойно ответил стражник.
Почему же вы не запретите им называться чужим именем?
Они оказывают нам большую услугу.
Там остаются те, кто способен предавать своих друзей.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Однажды Насреддин в качестве духовного лица*
взошёл на кафедру в мечети и обратился к предстоящим правоверным с такими словами:
О, мусульмане, знаете ли вы, о чём я хочу беседовать с вами?
Нет, не знаем, - отвечали присутствующие.
Как же я буду говорить с вами о том, чего вы не знаете? - вскричал ходжа.
В другой раз он тоже с кафедры возгласил:
О правоверные, знаете ли вы о чём я хочу с вами беседовать?
Знаем! - вскричали все предстоящие, вспомнив прежнюю выходку ходжи.
А коли знаете, так мне не о чем с вами беседовать, - сказал ходжа, сходя с кафедры.
После того его обычные слушатели сговорились между собой, и когда он на следующей проповеди опять спросил их, знают ли они, о чём он будет с ними беседовать, то одни из них крикнули в ответ - "знаем", а другие - "не знаем".
Ну, коли так, - порешил ходжа, - то пусть те, кто знает, научат тех, кто не знает.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Как – то раз собрались все человеческие чувства на берегу красивого озера*. 
И стали они выяснять какую задачу они выполняют для человека, и кто из них важнее.
Я лечу раны, помогаю забыть и рассудить, храню тайны прошлого и открываю двери будущего!
Cказало Время.
А я учу людей видеть, созерцать прекрасное, вдохновляю и превращаю в рабов…
C гордостью ответила Красот.
Я открываю глаза на реальность и играю с людьми в прятки.
Повествовала Истина.
А я приковываю к земле!
Ответила Предубежденность.
Я не даю людям покоя, показывая им картины из прошлого.
Рассказала Память.
Я даю людям надежду в сомнительное… и помогаю им в трудные минуты.
Воскликнула Вера.
А я дарю людям открытость, свободу действий и мыслей! 
Сладко вздохнула и громко сказала Свобода.
Я окрыляю!
С радостью пропело Счастье.
А я раню, поднимаю до небес, а потом швыряю на землю!
Коварно усмехнулась Любовь…
Весь вечер они спорили о том, кто из них важнее, и решили, что для каждого человека они важны по –разному. 
А что важно для тебя?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Куда уходит любовь? *
Спросило маленькое счастье у своего отца.
Она умирает, - ответил отец. 
Люди, сынок, не берегут то, что имеют. 
Просто не умеют любить!
Маленькое счастье задумалось: 
Вот вырасту большим и стану помогать людям! 
Шли годы. Счастье подросло и стало большим. 
Оно помнило о своём обещании и изо всех сил старалось помогать людям, но люди его не слышали. 
И постепенно Счастье из большого стало превращаться в маленькое и чахлое. 
Очень оно испугалось, как бы совсем не исчезнуть, и отправилось в дальний путь, чтобы найти лекарство от своего недуга.
Долго ли коротко ли шло Счастье, не встречая никого на своём пути, только стало ему совсем плохо.
И остановилось оно отдохнуть. 
Выбрало раскидистое дерево и прилегло. 
Только задремало, как услышало приближающиеся шаги.
Открыло глаза и видит: 
Идёт по лесу дряхлая старуха вся в лохмотьях, босая и с посохом. 
Кинулось счастье к ней:
Присаживайтесь. Вы, наверное, устали. Вам нужно отдохнуть и подкрепиться.
У старухи подкосились ноги, и она буквально рухнула в траву. 
Немного отдохнув, странница поведала Счастью свою историю:
Обидно, когда тебя считают такой дряхлой, а ведь я так ещё молода, и зовут меня Любовь!
Так это вы Любовь?! поразилось Счастье. 
Но мне говорили, что любовь это самое прекрасное из того, что есть на свете!
Любовь внимательно взглянула на него и спросила:
А тебя как зовут?
Счастье.
Вот как? Мне тоже говорили, что Счастье должно быть прекрасным. 
И с этими словами она достала из своих лохмотьев зеркало.
Счастье, взглянув на своё отражение, громко заплакало. 
Любовь подсела к нему и нежно обняла рукой.
Что же с нами сделали эти злые люди и судьба? - всхлипывало Счастье.
Ничего, - говорила Любовь, - если мы будем вместе и станем заботиться друг о друге, то быстро станем молодыми и прекрасными.
И вот под тем раскидистым деревом Любовь и Счастье заключили свой союз никогда не разлучаться. 
С тех пор, если из чьей-то жизни уходит Любовь, вместе с ней уходит и Счастье, порознь их не бывает. 
А люди до сих пор понять этого не могут.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Жил-был богатый волшебник, у которого было много овец.*
Волшебник был очень жаден и не хотел нанимать пfстухов, не желал строить изгородь вокруг пастбища, где паслись его овцы. 
Из-за этого овцы часто забредали в лес, падали в пропасть и т.д. 
Самое же главное - они убегали от него, т.к. знали, что волшебнику нужны их мясо и шкуры.
И вот, наконец, волшебник отыскал средство. 
Он загипнотизировал овец и, во-первых, внушил им, что они бессмертны, что, сдирая с них шкуры, им не причиняют вреда, а наоборот, такая операция будет им приятной и даже полезной. 
Во-вторых, он внушил им, что сам он, волшебник, - их добрый хозяин, который так сильно любит своё стадо, что готов сделать для него всё, что угодно. 
В-третьих, он внушил им, что если с ними вообще что-нибудь случится, то это произойдёт не сразу, во всяком случае, не в один день, а поэтому им и не стоит об этом думать. 
Наконец, волшебник внушил овцам, что вовсе и не овцы, что одни из них - львы, другие - орлы, третьи - люди, четвёртые - волшебники.
И после этого всем его заботам и беспокойствам настал конец: 
Овцы никуда больше не убегали, а спокойно ждали того часа, когда волшебнику потребуются их мясо и шкуры.
*Мир гораздо шире той лужайки, на которой мы с вами "пасёмся".*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Торг*
Один бедный человек, купаясь, утонул в реке. 
Его тело, немного ниже по течению, случайно выловил проживающий поблизости богач. 
Родственник бедняка, узнав об этом, пришёл к богачу с просьбой отдать ему тело. 
Богач, однако, потребовал выкуп. 
Не обладая нужной суммой, бедняк предложил свою цену за тело родственника, гораздо ниже требуемой. Богач наотрез отказался отдать утопленника за столь малую, по его мнению, сумму. 
Ни о чём не договорившись, они расстались. 
Не зная, как поступить, богач пошёл за советом к местному мудрецу и обрисовал ему ситуацию.
Будь спокоен, - ответил мудрец, - больше он нигде его не купит.
Через некоторое время к мудрецу пришёл бедняк и пожаловался на действия богача.
Будь спокоен, - ответил мудрец, - больше он никому его не продаст.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Некогда учитель с учениками прогуливался по мосту над рекой*
Указывая на рыб в воде он сказал^
Взгляните, как привольно резвятся в реке лососи.
В этом их радость.
Откуда тебе знать в чём их радость? - возразил одни из учеников - ведь ты же не лосось.
Откуда тебе знать что я не лосось? - возразил учитель - ведь ты же не я!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Ветер встретил прекрасный Цветок и влюбился в него*
Пока он нежно ласкал Цветок, тот отвечал ему еще большей любовью, выраженной в цвете и аромате. 
Но Ветру показалось мало этого, и он решил:
Если я дам Цветку всю свою мощь и силу, то тот одарит меня чем-то еще большим.
И он дохнул на Цветок мощным дыханием своей любви. 
Но Цветок не вынес бурной страсти и сломался. 
Ветер попытался поднять его и оживить, но не смог. 
Тогда он утих и задышал на Цветок нежным дыханием любви, но тот увядал на глазах. 
Закричал тогда Ветер:
Я отдал тебе всю мощь своей любви, а ты сломался! 
Видно, не было в тебе силы любви ко мне, а значит, ты не любил!
Но Цветок ничего не ответил. 
Он умер.
Тот, кто любит, должен помнить, что не силой и страстью измеряют Любовь, а нежностью и трепетным отношением. 
Лучше десять раз сдержаться, чем один раз сломать.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (17 Май 2020)

*Один человек непременно хотел стать учеником истинного Мастера*
и, решив проверить правильность своего выбора, задал Мастеру такой вопрос:
Можешь ли ты объяснить мне, в чём цель жизни?
Не могу, - последовал ответ.
Тогда хотя бы скажи - в чём её смысл?
Не могу.
А можешь ли ты сказать что-нибудь о природе смерти и о жизни по Ту Сторону?
Не могу.
Разочарованный посетитель удалился. 
Ученики были в замешательстве:
Как мог их Мастер предстать в таком неприглядном свете?
Мастер успокоил их, сказав:
Какая польза от того, что знаешь цель и смысл жизни, если ты никогда не ощущал её вкус? 
Лучше есть пирог, чем рассуждать о нём.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Цепочка любви*
Брайан ехал по пустынной дороге, когда он увидел на обочине заглохший Мерседес. 
В нём он увидел пожилую женщину, которая выглядела совершенно растерянной. 
Он остановился перед ее машиной, вышел из своего старого Понтиака и направился к отчаявшейся женщине. 
Дама была очень испугана. 
Все время, пока она сидела в машине, никто не остановился. 
А этот молодой человек, не причинит ли он зла? 
Я вам помогу, Мадам - сказал он. 
Пересядьте в мою машину, где вам будет немного теплее, мое имя Брайан Андерсон. 
Он обнаружил, что у машины лопнуло колесо. 
Но в силу возраста женщина не могла справиться с этим сама. 
Брайан присел на корточки, посмотрел под машиной, чтобы определить, куда поместить домкрат, потер руки, чтобы согреть пальцы, и принялся за работу. 
Поменяв колесо, Брайан улыбнулся. 
Дама спросила, сколько она должна за работу и сказала, что цена не имеет значения. 
Брайан ответил, что она ему ничего не должна. 
Он просто помог кому-то в трудную минуту. 
И только Бог знал, сколько раз люди помогли ему в прошлом. 
Он сказал, что если ей действительно хочется заплатить, то в следующий раз, когда она увидит кого-то в нужде, пусть окажет помощь этому человеку и тогда вспомнит о нем. 
Через несколько километров женщина увидела ресторан. 
Она вошла в него, чтобы обогреться и перекусить перед дорогой. 
Девушка, которая обслуживала ее, приветливо улыбнулась, несмотря на то, что она целый день была на ногах. 
Дама видела, что ни работа, ни её беременность, ни усилия не лишили эту девушку приветливости! 
Когда она закончила свой ужин, она заплатила за него банкнотой в 100 долларов. 
Девушка пошла за сдачей. 
Но дама быстро вышла из ресторана. 
Вернувшись, девушка обнаружила, что женщина исчезла.
Тогда она заметила на столе записку. 
Слезы брызнули из ее глаз, когда она прочитала то, что написала ей дама: 
_Вы мне ничего не должны. 
Я просто прошла мимо. 
Кто-то помог мне сегодня, как я это делаю для вас. 
Если вы хотите действительно заплатить мне в ответ, вот что нужно сделать: 
Не позволяйте этой цепочке любви закончиться на вас. _
Под салфеткой на столе лежали еще четыре банкноты по 100 долларов. 
Как могла дама знать о том, как нуждались она и ее муж? 
Дома девушка, прижавшись к мужу, нежно поцеловала его и тихо сказала: 
Все будет хорошо. 
Я люблю тебя, Брайан Андерсон. 
Есть старая поговорка: 
*Добро никогда не потеряно*, открытые руки всегда получают что-то.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Давным-давно, в далекой-далекой стране*
у самых синих гор жил да был молодой человек, который очень хотел стать Мастером меча.
И по обычаям той земли, настоящим Мастером меча мог стать тот, у кого есть настоящий Меч мастера. 
Молодой человек очень хотел стать мастером, и он отправился по городам далекой страны у самых синих гор. 
Он хотел прийти к одному из старых Мастеров меча и попросить его: Великий Мастер, слава о твоих подвигах идет по всей стране. 
Ты сражался во всех больших сражениях, ты всегда побеждал и заслужил славу и почет. 
И вот теперь ты живешь на покое. 
У тебя есть все. 
И тебе больше не нужен твой меч - Меч мастера. 
Продай его мне, или подари. 
Молодой человек очень надеялся, что кто-то из старых мастеров откликнется на его просьбу. 
И вот он пришел в дом настоящего Мастера меча, удалившегося на покой и обратился к нему: 
Великий Мастер, слава о твоих подвигах идет по всей стране. 
Ты сражался во всех больших сражениях, ты всегда побеждал и заслужил славу и почет. 
И вот теперь ты живешь на покое. 
У тебя есть все. 
И тебе больше не нужен твой меч - Меч мастера. 
Продай его мне, или подари. 
Мастер меча выслушал юношу, улыбнулся и ответил ему: я бы с радостью. 
Но знаешь, этот меч тебе не подойдет. 
Молодой человек поклонился мастеру и снова отправился в путь. 
И пришел в другой город и нашел дом старого Мастера меча. 
Он пришел в этот дом и обратился к мастеру: 
Великий Мастер, слава о твоих подвигах идет по всей стране. 
Ты сражался во всех больших сражениях, ты всегда побеждал и заслужил славу и почет. 
Ты настоящий мастер, все это знают. 
И вот теперь ты живешь на покое, у тебя есть все, и тебе больше не нужен твой меч - Меч мастера. 
Продай его мне, или подари. 
И старый Мастер меча выслушал юношу, улыбнулся и ответил ему: я бы с радостью отдал, но ты знаешь, этот меч тебе не подойдет. 
И вновь отправился в путь юноша, который хотел стать настоящим Мастером меча, и находил старых мастеров и обращался к ним с одной и той же просьбой: Великий Мастер, слава о твоих подвигах идет по всей стране. 
Ты сражался во всех больших сражениях, ты всегда побеждал и заслужил славу и почет. 
И вот теперь ты живешь на покое, у тебя есть все, и тебе больше не нужен твой меч - настоящий Меч мастера. 
Продай его мне, или подари. 
И раз за разом выслушивали его старые мудрые мастера, вздыхали и отвечали одно и то же: я бы отдал, но ты знаешь, этот меч тебе не подойдет. 
И тогда молодой человек решил отправиться в горы на поиски тайных кузнецов. 
Он шел дни и ночи, вставал с восходом и ложился спать, когда солнце уже давно село. 
И вот, наконец, он нашел далеко в синих горах тайных кузнецов и рассказал им о своей просьбе. 
Он попросил выковать ему меч, который бы хотя бы казался настоящим Мечом мастера. 
Кузнецы выслушали его и ответили: ты хочешь стать мастером, и тебе нужен меч? Хорошо. 
И они выковали ему меч, который так же сверкал благородной сталью, одинаково легко рассекал железо и волос, был замечательно уравновешен и покрыт замысловатой чеканкой, как настоящий меч мастера. 
Радостно принял юноша свой новый меч и отправился назад, и он сражался во многих битвах и побеждал. 
Слава о нем разносилась все дальше по далекой стране, опережая его появление, приводя в восторг друзей и вселяя уважение в сердца противников. 
Он прожил богатую и достойную жизнь и наконец ушел на покой. 
Много лет жил он спокойно и счастливо., и лишь иногда, когда гости славили его - настоящего Мастера меча, ему становилось неловко. 
Ведь он-то знал, что у него так и не было настоящего Меча мастера. 
Однажды к нему пришел незнакомый юноша. 
Он поклонился пожилому мастеру и сказал: Великий Мастер, слава о твоих подвигах идет по всей стране. 
Ты сражался во всех больших сражениях, ты всегда побеждал и заслужил славу и почет, ты настоящий мастер, все это знают. 
И вот теперь ты живешь на покое, у тебя есть все, и тебе больше не нужен твой меч - Меч мастера. 
Продай его мне, или подари. 
И старый мастер улыбнулся непонятной улыбкой и ответил: я бы с радостью, но знаешь, этот меч тебе не подойдет.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Ходатайство преступника*
Судья приговорил Преступника к тюремному заключению, после чего пустился толковать ему о вреде дурных поступков и пользе хороших. 
Ваша честь - перебил его Преступник - будьте так добры, пересчитайте мне приговор на 10 лет тюрьмы без добавлений. 
Как? - удивился Судья.
Я же назначил вам всего 3 года! 
Да, я знаю - ответил Преступник. 
3 года тюрьмы и проповедь. 
А я бы хотел, если можно, конвертировать проповедь в тюремный срок


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Притча о виноградных косточках*
Юная дочь тихонько вошла в покои отца-падишаха. 
Она почтительно ожидала, пока отец заметит волнение на её лице и начнёт беседу. 
Падишах отдыхал от мирских забот в обществе вазы с отборнейшим виноградом. 
И так прекрасны были его ягоды, что девушке непременно захотелось отведать их. 
Наконец падишах спросил её: 
Что обеспокоило тебя, дочь моя, что решилась ты посетить меня в минуты отдыха и уединения? 
Ах, отец, ты мудр и любим людьми и судьбою, дай мне совет, как и мне достичь твоего спокойствия и мудрости. 
Тебе хочется винограда, дочь моя, отведай его, утоли свою жажду, и мы продолжим беседу. 
Девушка с аппетитом набросилась на виноград. 
Через какое-то время она спросила отца: 
Отец, почему ты предпочитаешь виноград с косточками, когда слуги в любой момент могут подать тебе плоды, которыми ты сможешь наслаждаться, не утруждая себя? 
Прекрасное и юное дитя моё, тебе очень хотелось отведать моего винограда, и ты набросилась на него, будто голодная лисица. 
Ответь мне, разве не прекрасен был его вкус? 
Мой господин, вкус винограда прекрасен, но в спешке я проглотила несколько косточек, а ещё несколько раскусила, и это испортило его вкус. 
Поэтому я и осмелилась спросить, отчего ты не прикажешь слугам подать тебе виноград без косточек. 
Ты просишь совета, дочь моя. 
Представь, что жизнь - это гроздь винограда, ягоды на ней - это события, а косточки - это уроки. 
В спешке мы часто пропускаем эти уроки и либо засоряем ими свою жизнь, либо негодуем, испытывая послевкусие. 
Поэтому когда я в тишине и уединении наслаждаюсь вкусом винограда, извлекая из него косточки, я напоминаю себе, как прекрасна и удивительна наша жизнь, когда неспешно наслаждаешься каждым её мгновением и не пропускаешь её уроки.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Я видел сон, что беру интервью у Бога*
Итак, ты хочешь получить у меня интервью? - спросил Бог. 
Если у Вас есть время - сказал я. 
Бог улыбнулся: 
Моё время - Вечность, какие вопросы у тебя ко мне? 
Что больше всего удивляет Вас в людях? 
Бог ответил: им скучно в детстве, они стремятся вырасти, а потом страстно хотят снова стать детьми. 
Они теряют здоровье, делая деньги, а потом тратят деньги, чтобы восстановить здоровье. 
Думая с тревогой о будущем, они забывают о настоящем, так что у них нет ни настоящего, ни будущего. 
Они живут так, как будто никогда не умрут. 
И умирают так, как будто никогда не жили. 
Бог взял меня за руку и мы некоторое время молчали. 
А потом я спросил: что Вы хотите, как Отец, какие уроки жизни нужно выучить Вашим детям? 
Пусть выучат, что они не могут заставить кого-либо любить их. 
Всё что они могут сделать - позволить любить себя. 
Пусть выучат, что нехорошо сравнивать себя с другими. 
Пусть научаться прощать, практикуя прощение. 
Пусть выучат, что потребуется только несколько секунд, чтобы открыть глубокие раны у тех, кого любим, и много лет, чтобы заживить их. 
Выучить, что богатый человек не тот кто имеет больше всех, а тот кому надо меньше всех. 
Пусть выучат, что есть люди, которые Вас нежно любят, но просто ещё не научились выражать свои чувства. 
Пусть выучат, что два человека могут смотреть на одну и ту же вещь и видеть её по-разному. 
Пусть выучат, что недостаточно прощать друг друга, надо ещё прощать себя. 
Спасибо, что Вы уделили мне время - сказал я смиренно. 
Что ещё нужно знать Вашим детям? 
Бог улыбнулся и сказал: 
Просто знайте, что я здесь всегда!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Про колодец и мудрого...*
Однажды осел упал в колодец и стал громко вопить, призывая на помощь. 
На его крики прибежал хозяин ослика и развел руками - ведь вытащить ослика из колодца было невозможно. 
Тогда хозяин рассудил так: 
Осел мой, уже стар, и ему недолго осталось, а я все равно хотел купить нового молодого осла. 
Этот колодец уже совсем высох, и я уже давно хотел его засыпать и вырыть новый. 
Так почему бы сразу не убить двух зайцев - засыплю я старый колодец, да и ослика заодно закопаю. 
Недолго думая, он пригласил своих соседей - все дружно взялись за лопаты и стали бросать землю в колодец. 
Осел сразу же понял, что к чему и начал громко вопить, но люди не обращали внимания на его вопли и молча, продолжали бросать землю в колодец. 
Однако, очень скоро ослик замолчал. 
Когда хозяин заглянули в колодец, он увидел следующую картину - каждый кусок земли, который падал на спину ослика, он стряхивал и приминал ногами. 
Через некоторое время, к всеобщему удивлению, ослик оказался наверху и выпрыгнул из колодца!
_Мораль сей притчи такова, что… 
… Возможно, в вашей жизни было много неприятностей, и в будущем будут все новые и новые. 
Однако, когда упадет очередной ком, помните, что вы можете стряхнуть его и именно благодаря этому кому, подняться немного выше и т.о., вы постепенно сможете выбраться из самого глубокого колодца._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Существует множество вариантов известной притчевой схемы*
Бог раздавал всякое такое, кому хитрость, кому ловкость, и кто-то подходил к нему последним, и ему или ничего не доставалось, или доставалось что-то такое, что и брать-то было глупо и смешно.
Вот и со мной так случилось.
Когда я, спохватившись, прибежал на раздачу, на прилавке дожидалась меня в одиночестве такая гадость, что засосало под ложечкой.
Тебе завернуть, или так возьмешь - спросил Бог и презрительно глянул на сетку в моей руке.
Из сетки торчал пресловутый хвост селедки.
Я же с ужасом глядел на нечто бесформенное и бесцветное, что должно было стать моим знаком судьбы.
Что это?
А Бог его знает!
Так я у Бога и спрашиваю!
А, да!
Забылся!
Как увижу такого, как ты, так и теряюсь, много чего лишнего создал я на земле впопыхах.
Но что это?
Да не знаю я!
Не знаю!
В чулане валялось!
Я сам удивился, когда обнаружил!
Не иначе, как дьявол подкинул!
А реализовывать мне!
Забирай, давай, меня дела ждут!
Господи, неужели больше ничего не осталось?
А что бы ты хотел? – раздраженно пробасил Бог.
Видно было, что его порядком утомила великая раздача, и он спешил скорее завершить эту неблагодарную миссию.
Мне бы, мне…
Безумную храбрость!
А также мужество и героизм!
Ишь чего захотел!
За этим добром, любезный, с ночи занимали!
А ты когда пришел?
Да я в поликлинике...
Перестань! - оборвал меня Бог.
Перестань!
Не получится!
Хитрости и изворотливости у тебя нет, и никогда не будет!
Почему это?
Да потому, что не дам я тебе ничего такого!
Нет в наличии, можешь проверить.
Коварством и притворством я наделил твоих врагов, они были первыми.
И всегда будут первыми.
Ну, как, будем заворачивать?
Может, завалялось что другое?
Что?
Что другое-то?
Что бы ты еще хотел?
Ну, говори, говори, недосуг мне!
Я бы хотел, я бы это...
В общем, несокрушимую любовную мощь!
А также потрясающую мужскую силу!
А?
Бог окинул взглядом мое тельце, и невольно улыбнулся мягкой отеческой улыбкой.
Что, и ты хочешь стать секс символом эпохи?
Ну, зачем же эпохи?
Мне бы хватило и моего аула.
И зачем так громко - символом?
Я бы особо не афишировал, пользовался бы тайком, втихую.
А? 
Есть?
Нет.
И плечи мои упали.
Перед моими глазами пробежала предстоящая серая жизнь.
Настолько серая и будничная, что я невольно простонал.
Ты скажи спасибо, что не досталось! – пожалел меня Бог.
Мучиться будут с этим моим даром некоторые, которым повезло, и жизнь закончат плачевно!
И он обратил свой взор на дрань, лежавшую на прилавке.
Брезгливо взял ее.
Завернуть, спрашиваю?
Я махнул рукой – мол, поступай, как знаешь, ты Бог, тебе виднее!
Ладно, я тебе в коробку упакую. 
В подарочную. 
С мишурой, с ленточками, с бантиком.
Будешь нести, и каждая моя тварь будет завидовать тебе!
Чему завидовать-то?
Не возьму я ее, хоть во что упаковывай!
Возьмешь, куда же денешься.
Ума, погляжу, тебе не хватает.
Ума бы отвалить тебе с полкило!
А что, есть?
Что, ум? 
Опоздал, брат!
Товар ушел оптом.
По коллективной заявке.
Утром на КАМАЗе увезли в Госдуму.
Уж не знаю, как там распределили, но должно было достаться всем.
Даже осталось, наверное.
А нельзя запросить обратно остатки? 
Я бы взял.
А зачем тебе их ум?
Нет, ты уж как-нибудь со своим поживи.
Трудно будет со своим-то. 
Зато надежно!
Держи вот!
Видишь, как красиво смотрится, бантик, какой, а?
Эксклюзив!
Коробку для тебя приберег!
Я шел по улице, опустив голову, меня сопровождали презрительные взгляды.
Ноша, тем временем, оказалась тяжелой.
Настолько тяжелой, что я вынужден был освободиться от лишнего.
Сетку с селедкой я оставил возле двух своих друзей, с которыми провел утро, и которые мирно спали в кустах возле совсем иного магазина.
Друзья эти, к слову, так и проспали раздачу, им вообще ничего не досталось.
Абсолютно!
В жизнь они вступили с пустыми руками, но сложилась она у них сравнительно удачно, и сейчас они пребывают в полном благополучии.
И в этом тоже загадка.
Ну, а я…
Я так и не понял, что дал мне Бог в красивой обертке с бантиком.
Но тащил этот дар, как единственный крест, безропотно, без особой обиды, порой даже с благодарностью судьбе.
И ему, Господу Богу!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Притча о кофе*
Приходит к отцу молодая девушка и говорит: 
Отец, я устала, у меня такая тяжелая жизнь, такие трудности и проблемы, я все время плыву против течения, у меня нет больше сил. 
Что мне делать? 
Отец вместо ответа поставил на огонь три одинаковых кастрюли с водой. 
В одну бросил морковь, в другую положил яйцо, в третью насыпал размолотые зерна кофе. 
Через некоторое время он вынул из воды морковь и яйцо и налил в чашку кофе. 
Что изменилось? – спросил он свою дочь. 
Морковь и яйцо сварились, а зерна кофе растворились в воде – ответила она. 
Нет, дочь моя, это лишь поверхностный взгляд на вещи. 
Посмотри, твердая морковь, побывав в кипятке, стала мягкой и податливой. 
Хрупкое и жидкое яйцо стало твердым. 
Внешне они не изменились. 
Они лишь изменили свою структуру под воздействием одинаковых неблагоприятных обстоятельств – кипятка. 
Так и люди – сильные внешне, могут расклеиться и стать слабаками там, где хрупкие и нежные лишь затвердеют и окрепнут. 
А кофе? – спросила она. 
О! 
Это самое интересное! 
Зерна кофе полностью растворились в новой враждебной среде и изменили её – превратили в великолепный ароматный напиток. 
Есть особые люди, которые не изменяются в силу обстоятельств – они изменяют сами обстоятельства и превращают их в нечто новое и прекрасное, извлекая пользу и знания из ситуации.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Молодой человек, пытаясь найти ответы на свои вопросы, 
искал людей которые могли бы на них ответить.* 
Со многими встречался, никто не мог ответить. 
Как-то он повстречался с ученым мусульманином и задал ему эти вопросы:
1. Есть ли Бог? 
Если есть, покажи мне его (очертания)! 
2. Что такое судьба? 
3. Почему если Дьявол сотворен из огня, он будет помещен в ад, где все в огне, ему ведь не больно будет. 
Не уж то Аллах это не продумал? 
Вдруг, ученный наносит ему сильную пощечину. 
Молодой человек, в непонимание, спрашивает: 
Зачем ты рассердился на меня? 
Ученный отвечает: 
Я не рассердился, это был ответы на твои вопросы! 
Как это? 
Что ты почувствовал, после того как я тебя ударил? 
Конечно, я почувствовал боль! 
Значит, ты веришь, что существует боль? 
Да! 
Покажи тогда мне ее очертания. 
Я не могу! 
Это ответ на твой первый вопрос. 
Скажи теперь, вчера ты видел во сне, что я тебе нанесу пощечину? 
Нет. 
Ты когда-нибудь думал, что ты можешь получить от меня пощечину сегодня? 
Нет. 
Это судьба. 
Чем покрыта моя рука, что дала тебе пощечину? 
Кожей! 
А твое лицо? 
Кожей! 
Так тебе было больно? 
Да, очень! 
Это ответ на твой третий вопрос.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Группа выпускников, успешных, 
сделавших замечательную карьеру
пришли* *в гости к своему старому профессору*. 
Конечно же, вскоре разговор зашел о работе - выпускники жаловались на многочисленные трудности и жизненные проблемы. 
Предложив своим гостям кофе, профессор пошел на кухню и вернулся с кофейником и подносом, уставленным самыми разными чашками - фарфоровыми, стеклянными, пластиковыми, хрустальными и простыми, и дорогими, и изысканными. 
Когда выпускники разобрали чашки, профессор сказал: 
Если вы заметили, все дорогие чашки разобраны. 
Никто не выбрал чашки простые и дешевые. 
Желание иметь для себя только лучшее и есть источник ваших проблем. 
Поймите, что чашка сама по себе не делает кофе лучше. 
Иногда она просто дороже, а иногда даже скрывает то, что мы пьем. 
То, что вы действительно хотели, был - кофе, а не чашка. 
Но вы сознательно выбрали лучшие чашки. 
А затем разглядывали, кому какая чашка досталась. 
А теперь подумайте: 
Жизнь - это кофе, а работа, деньги, положение, общество - это чашки. 
Это всего лишь инструменты для хранения Жизни. 
То, какую чашку мы имеем, не определяет и не меняет качества нашей Жизни. 
Иногда, концентрируясь только на чашке, мы забываем насладиться вкусом самого кофе. 
Наслаждайтесь своим кофе!!! 
У самых счастливых людей нет всего лучшего. 
Но они извлекают все лучшее из того, что есть. 
Счастье в том, чтобы хотеть то, что у тебя есть. 
А не в том, чтобы иметь то, что хочешь. 
Жизнь коротка - нарушай правила. 
Прощай быстро. 
Целуй медленно. 
Люби искренно. 
Смейся неудержимо. 
И никогда не сожалей о том, что заставило тебя улыбнуться.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*4 жены*
Жил-был один богатый купец, и у него было 4 жены.
4-я жена: 
Купец любил её больше всех. 
Он одевал её в красивые платья и украшал драгоценностями. 
Он заботился о ней, нежил и лелеял её. 
3-я жена: 
Купец также любил её очень крепко. 
Он очень гордился ею и при каждом удобном случае старался показать её своим друзьям. 
Однако, он всегда боялся, что когда-то она может уйти от него к другому. 
2-я жена: 
Он любил и вторую жену. 
Она была очень внимательна и всегда терпелива. 
Каждый раз, когда купец сталкивался с трудностями, он обращался к ней за помощью. 
И она помогала ему пережить тяжелые времена. 
1-я жена купца была очень лояльна и часто жертвовала собой ради его процветания. 
Но он не любил её и едва мог уделять ей внимание, хотя она горячо и преданно любила его. 
Однажды купец слег от тяжелой болезни и вскоре понял, что конец его близок. 
И тогда он вдруг оглянулся на прожитую жизнь и подумал: 
Сейчас у меня есть 4 жены, но в момент смерти я буду совершенно один. 
Ох, как я буду одинок. 
И тогда сказал купец своей 4-й жене: 
Я любил тебя больше всех, одевал во всё самое лучшее и лелеял тебя. 
Теперь, когда я умираю, останешься ли ты со мной, чтобы я не был одиноким в другой жизни?. 
Ни за что! - ответила 4-я жена и, не сказав более ни слова, ушла. 
Ответ вонзился в самое сердце купца, как острый клинок. 
Опечаленный купец обратился к 3-й жене: 
Я так сильно любил тебя всю жизнь и заботился о тебе. 
Последуешь ли ты за мной в час смерти? 
Нет - ответила 3-я жена. 
Жизнь так прекрасна! 
Как только ты умрешь, я выйду замуж за другого, не обижайся на меня. 
От этих слов сердце купца застонало и похолодело. 
Затем купец спросил 2-ю жену: 
Я всегда обращался к тебе за помощью в трудные минуты и ты помогала мне. 
Поможешь ли сейчас, не покинешь ли и ты меня? 
Мне очень жаль - отвечала она - но в этот раз я не смогу тебе помочь. 
Самое большее, что я смогу сделать, это проводить тебя до могилы и похоронить согласно обычаю. 
Ответ как молния поразил купца, и он совершенно сник. 
И вдруг в тишине раздался голос: 
Я пойду за тобой. 
Я пойду туда, куда пойдешь ты. 
И я никогда не оставлю тебя. 
Купец поднял голову и увидел 1-ю жену. 
Она была такой худой и хрупкой, вероятно от регулярного недоедания. 
Глубоко опечаленный, купец сказал: 
Мне следовало уделять тебе больше внимания, когда я мог это сделать. 
Я был не прав. 
Прости. 
В действительности мы все имеем 4-х жен при жизни.
4-я жена – это наше тело. 
Как бы мы не заботились и не ублажали его, оно покинет нас в час смерти. 
3-я жена – это наше имущество, статус и состояние. 
После смерти всё это непременно перейдет в другие руки. 
2-я жена – это семья и друзья. 
Как бы они не были к нам близки при жизни, они лишь могут быть рядом в момент смерти и проводить нас в последний путь. 
1-я жена – это то, что мы не можем увидеть. 
Это Душа. 
Часто пренебрегая в наших гонениях за материальными благами и мирскими удовольствиями, она действительно всегда и везде остается с нами. 
И даже после смерти. 
Может быть, и в самом деле стоит позаботиться о ней, пока ещё не поздно. 
Ведь по большому счету, жизнь в этой жизни далеко не бесконечна.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Притча о смысле жизни*
Жил был один китайский император.
Он не так давно взошел на престол, был молод и любознателен. 
Император уже знал очень многое, и ему хотелось знать еще больше/
Но увидев, сколько еще осталось непрочитанных книг в дворцовой библиотеке, он понял, что не сможет их все прочитать. 
Однажды он позвал придворного мудреца и приказал ему написать всю историю человечества. 
Долго трудился мудрец. 
Проходили годы и десятилетия и вот, наконец, слуги внесли в покои император 500т книг, в которых была описана вся история человечества. 
Немало подивился этому император. 
Хотя он был уже не молод - тяга к знаниям не покинула его. 
Но он не мог тратить годы на прочтение этих книг и попросил сократить повествование, оставив только самое важное. 
И снова долгие годы трудился мудрец, и в один из дней слуги вкатили к императору тележку с пятьюдесятью книгами. 
Император уже совсем состарился. 
Он понимал, что не успеет прочесть эти книги, и попросил он мудреца оставить только самое-самое главное. 
И снова мудрец принялся за работу.
Спустя какое-то время ему удалось уместить всю историю человечества всего лишь в одну книгу.
Но когда он принес ее – император лежал на смертном одре и был настолько слаб, что даже не смог раскрыть ее. 
И тогда император попросил выразить все еще короче прямо сейчас, пока он не успел отправиться в мир иной. 
И тогда мудрец открыл книгу и написал на последней странице всего лишь одну фразу: 
*ЧЕЛОВЕК РОЖДАЕТСЯ, СТРАДАЕТ И УМИРАЕТ.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (18 Май 2020)

*Четыре вопроса*
Акбар задал Бирбалу следующие четыре вопроса: 
1. Где живёт Бог? 
2. Каковы Его обязанности? 
3. Что Он ест? 
4. Почему Он принимает человеческую форму, хотя Он может делать всё лишь по простой воле? 
Бирбал ответил: 
1. Бог вездесущ. 
Он появляется перед святыми преданными в их сердцах. 
Вы можете видеть Его в своём сердце. 
2. Он сбивает спесь с тех, кто находится на высоком уровне, и возвышает тех, кто упал. 
Это Его обязанность вызывать постоянные перемены. 
3. Он поедает эгоизм индивидуальных душ. 
Затем Бирбал попросил Акбара дать ему немного времени подумать, чтобы предоставить подходящий ответ на последний вопрос. 
В это время Бирбал отправился к няне, которая ухаживала за ребёнком Акбара, и сказал ей: 
Ты должна помочь мне сегодня в одном деле. 
Я должен дать подобающий ответ на один из философских вопросов Акбара. 
Когда Акбар придёт и усядется на край бассейна, чтобы поиграть с ребёнком, где-нибудь спрячь дитя и принеси игрушку. 
Притворись, что ты поскользнулась, и брось её в бассейн. 
Тогда ты увидишь интересные вещи. 
Ловко устрой всё это. 
Я знаю, что ты сможешь это сделать . 
Он дал ей в подарок 10 рупий. 
Няня была в восторге и сразу согласилась сделать то, что он просил. 
Акбар вернулся после своей вечерней прогулки и уселся на скамейке у края бассейна. 
Затем он попросил служанку принести ребёнка. 
Няня медленно подошла к краю бассейна, притворилась, что поскользнулась, и уронила куклу-ребёнка в бассейн. 
Акбар сразу же поспешил к бассейну, чтобы прыгнуть в него и спасти ребёнка. 
Бирбал вмешался и сказал: 
Вот твоё дитя. 
Не спеши . 
Акбар был очень раздражён дерзким поведением Бирбала и приказал наказать его и выгнать прочь. 
Бирбал сказал: 
Я дал тебе сейчас практический ответ на твой четвёртый вопрос. 
Почему ты сердишься на меня? 
Несмотря на то, что здесь было множество слуг, которые могли спасти ребёнка, из-за привязанности к нему ты сам захотел прыгнуть в воду.
Точно так же, хотя Бог может совершить всё по простому повелению, тем не менее/
Он приходит Сам из любви к Своим преданным, чтобы дать им Свою Даршану. 
Теперь ты понимаешь, в чём дело? 
Акбару это очень понравилось. 
Он дал Бирбалу богатые дары: бриллиантовое кольцо и шаль.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (29 Янв 2021)

*Смысл жизни*​
Однажды, по пути домой, Хинг Ши повстречался с человеком, который куда-то настолько сильно спешил, что, обгоняя по пути мудреца, случайно задел его плечом.
Тот в свою очередь спокойно и вежливо обратился к нему с вопросом:
Скажи, почтенный человек, куда это ты так спешишь, что ничего не замечаешь на своём пути?
Прошу прощения - сказал человек, не сбавляю шагу - спешу я потому, что занят поиском смысла жизни и не имею права промедлить, пока цель моя не достигнута.
Что ж - промолвил Учитель - я слышал об одном человеке, который искал всю свою жизнь этот смысл.
Надеюсь, истина открылась ему? - полюбопытствовал нетерпеливый попутчик.
Да, он умер просветлённым, успев шепнуть тем, кто был рядом то, что понял лишь умирая - ответил Хинг Ши.
И что же он сказал?
Он сказал, что смысл жизни это выбор.
Что ж спасибо тебе за беседу - сказал человек, поклонился мудрецу и почти бегом продолжил свой путь.
Выбор, либо жить, либо всю жизнь потратить на поиски этого самого смысла - закончил мудрец, но его слова прозвучали уже в пустоту.
Случайный попутчик был уже слишком далеко.
Он спешил.

*P. S.*
_Может быть и ошибаюсь.
Мой ответ:_
_Смысл жизни в самой жизни...._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (29 Янв 2021)

*В лавке у Бога*​Однажды женщине приснился сон, что за прилавком магазина стоял Господь Бог.
Господи!
Это Ты!
Воскликнула она с радостью.
Да, это Я.
Ответил Бог.
А что у Тебя можно купить?
Спросила женщина.
У меня можно купить все.
Прозвучал ответ.
В таком случае дай мне, пожалуйста, здоровья, счастья, любви, успеха и много денег.
Бог доброжелательно улыбнулся и ушел в подсобное помещение за заказанным товаром.
Через некоторое время он вернулся с маленькой бумажной коробочкой.
И это все?!
Воскликнула удивленная и разочарованная женщина.
Да, это все.
Ответил Бог и добавил:
Разве ты не знала, что в моем магазине продаются только семена?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (1 Фев 2021)

*Человек пересекал поле, на котором жил тигр*​
Он бежал со всех ног, тигр за ним.
Подбежав к обрыву, человек стал карабкаться по склону, уцепившись за корень дикой лозы, и повис на нём.
Тигр фыркнул на него сверху.
Дрожа, человек смотрел вниз, где другой тигр поджидал его, чтобы съесть.
Только лоза удерживала его.
Две мышки - одна белая, другая черная - понемногу стали подгрызать лозу.
Человек увидел возле себя ароматную землянику.
Уцепившись одной рукой за лозу, другой он стал рвать землянику.
Какая же она была сладкая!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (1 Фев 2021)

*Вера*​
Ты веришь в волшебство?
Спросила жизнь, находящаяся повсюду.
Нет - ответил человек продающий сладости - в волшебство верят только дети, они большие фантазеры.
Ты веришь в вечную любовь?
Спросила жизнь, находящаяся повсюду.
Нет - ответил человек - любви не существует, это химия соединяет нас с другим человеком, действие которой заканчивается через три года, а потом остается привязанность.
Ты веришь в мечту?
Спросила жизнь.
Нет - ответил человек - мечтают только дураки.
Ты веришь в доброту?
Нет, люди злые, просто они боятся это показать.
Доброта - это ложь.
Во что же ты веришь?
Я верю в то, что родители не хотят давать детям деньги на сладости.
По этой причине я не могу заработать достаточно средств, и жить той жизнью, которой хотел бы.
Ты веришь в желания?
Да, но мои желания никогда не осуществляются.
Бедняжка - ответила жизнь - с тобой никогда не произойдет волшебство, ты никогда не встретишь вечную любовь, твои мечты никогда не сбудутся, ты не сможешь разглядеть доброту, и твои желания никогда не осуществятся.
Но почему?!
Крикнул продавец.
Потому что всему нужно верить, хотя бы чуть-чуть.
Вера - дает возможность.
Возможность - показывает направление.
Направление - открывает путь.
А путь, путь всегда ведет к исполнению желаний.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (1 Фев 2021)

*Притча про "счастливого" мужика и козла*​
Мужик пришел к Богу и говорит, нет у меня ничего, ни работы, ни достойной квартиры, жена ушла, детей не нажил, незачем мне жить!
Бог ему отвечает, ну раз тебе жизнь не мила и тебе уже всё равно заведи себе козла!
Мужик, было, возмутился, я говорит к тебе с бедой со своей, мне жизнь не мила, а ты про козла!
Бог отвечает, если ничего не изменится после того как заведешь козла, можешь умирать.
Мужик думает, терять нечего, а заведу себе козла!
Завел, поселил с собой в малюсенькую комнатку.
Тот стал гадить везде, погрыз всё, не давал ему спокойно есть, спать, что возможно в этой комнатке просто уничтожил - животное!
Достал мужика!
Мужик терпел-терпел, думает, ну как же я его выгоню, если Бог сказал завести.
И когда тот доел последние шторы, взял и выгнал его.
Мужик навел порядок, всё вымыл, вычистил, наготовил себе кушать, сел за стол и сказал:
Боже, как я счастлив!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (1 Фев 2021)

*Притча о начале мудрости*​
К одному мудрецу пришел человек и сказал:
Что мне следует делать, чтобы стать мудрым?
Учитель ответил:
Выйди и постой там.
А на улице шел дождь.
И человек удивился:
Ну как это может помочь мне?
Он вышел из дома и стал там, а дождь лил и лил.
Человек полностью промок, вода проникла под одежду.
Через 10 минут он вернулся и сказал:
Я постоял там, что теперь?
Мудрец ответил:
Что случилось?
Когда ты там стоял, дано ли тебе было какое-нибудь открытие?
Человек ответил:
Открытие?
Я просто думал, что выгляжу как глупец!
Мудрец сказал:
_Это великое открытие!
Это начало мудрости!
Теперь ты можешь начинать.
Ты на правильной дороге._
*Если ты знаешь, что ты глупец, то изменения уже начались.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (1 Фев 2021)

*Нищий*​
Я проходил по улице и меня остановил нищий, дряхлый старик.
Воспалённые, слезливые глаза, посинелые губы, шершавые лохмотья.
Он протягивал мне красную, опухшую грязную руку.
Я стал шарить у себя во всех карманах.
Ни кошелька, ни часов, ни даже платка.
Я ничего не взял с собой.
Потерянный, смущённый, я крепко пожал эту грязную, трепетную руку.
_Не взыщи, брат.
Нет у меня ничего, брат._
Нищий уставил на меня свои воспалённые глаза, его синие губы усмехнулись – и он в свою очередь стиснул мои похолодевшие пальцы.
_Что же, брат – прошамкал он – и на том спасибо.
Это тоже подаяние, брат._
*Я понял, что и я получил подаяние от моего брата.*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (2 Фев 2021)

*Наклонности*​Однажды ученики пришли к старцу и спросили его:
Почему дурные наклонности легко овладевают человеком, а добрые – трудно и остаются непрочны в нем.
Что будет, если здоровое семя оставить на солнце, а больное зарыть в землю? – спросил старец.
Доброе семя, что оставлено без почвы, погибнет, а плохое семя прорастет, даст больной росток и худой плод – ответили ученики.
_Так поступают люди:_
_Вместо того, чтобы втайне творить добрые дела и глубоко в душе растить добрые начатки, они выставляют их напоказ и тем губят.
А свои недостатки и грехи, чтобы их не увидели другие, люди прячут глубоко в душе._
_Там они растут и губят человека в самом его сердце._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (2 Фев 2021)

*Хочешь, я покажу тебе твою жизнь?*​К человеку обратился ангел:
Хочешь, я покажу тебе твою жизнь?
Хочу - сказал человек.
Ангел поднял его над землей и человек увидел свою жизнь и две пары следов, идущих рядом.
Кто это рядом со мной?
Это я - говорит ангел.
Я сопровождаю тебя всю твою жизнь.
А почему иногда остается только одна пара следов?
А это самые трудные периоды твоей жизни - говорит ангел.
И что же, ты бросал меня в самые трудные минуты?
_Как ты мог меня оставить?_
_Возмущенно спрашивает человек._
_Нет, это я нес тебя на руках - тихо ответил ангел._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (2 Фев 2021)

*Забыл главное*​Молодой жизнерадостный человек пришёл к отцу и говорит:
Отец, порадуйся за меня, я поступил в университет!
Наконец-то я нашёл своё счастье!
Очень хорошо, сын мой - ответил отец - значит, ты будешь усердно учиться.
Ну, а что потом?
Через 5 лет защита дипломной работы и интересный труд на благо людей.
И что же дальше? - не отступал отец.
Потом буду много работать, чтобы как можно скорее стать самостоятельным адвокатом.
А что дальше?
А потом я женюсь, создам свою семью, буду растить, и воспитывать детей, помогу им выучиться и получить хорошую профессию.
А дальше?
А потом я пойду на заслуженный отдых - буду радоваться счастью своих детей и покоиться в доброй старости.
Что же будет потом?
Потом? - юноша на минуту задумался.
Да, вечно никто на этой земле не живёт.
Потом мне нужно будет, как и всем людям, умереть.
А что потом? - спросил старый отец.
Дорогой сын, что же будет потом? - дрожащим голосом проговорил отец.
Сын ещё больше задумался и сказал неуверенно:
Благодарю тебя, отец. Я понял. Я забыл главное…

*Я понял. Я забыл главное...* *я забыл о ДУШЕ... *
И вот почему: *"Душа человеческая.* *Сотворив первого человека Адама из земли, Бог вдунул в него дыхание жизни, т.е. душу, существо духовное и безсмертное (Быт. I, 26, 27).
По смерти человека душа возвращается к Богу, Который дал ее (Еккл. XIII, 7)."*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (2 Фев 2021)

*Жизнь проста*​Жить очень просто.
Даже деревья живут - очевидно, жизнь проста.
Почему она так сложна для нас? – потому что мы строим о ней теории.
Чтобы быть в самой гуще жизни, в интенсивности и страсти жизни, нужно отбросить все жизненные философии.
Иначе вы будете вечно блуждать в тумане собственных слов.
Знаете известную историю о многоножке?
Одним прекрасным утром, когда, наверное, многоножка была счастлива и её сердце пело.
На берегу пруда сидела лягушка - должно быть, у неё были философские склонности.
Она спросила: Обожди-ка! Ты просто творишь чудеса! Сто ног!
Как ты с ними управляешься?
Какая нога ступает первой, какая второй, третьей - и так далее - до самой сотни?
Неужели ты никогда не сбиваешься?
Как тебе это удается?
Я никогда об этом не задумывалась - ответила многоножка.
Дай мне подумать.
И тут же она споткнулась и упала.
Она запуталась - сто ног!
Как с ними справиться?
_Философия парализует_*.*
Жизнь не нуждается в философии, жизнь самодостаточна.
Ей не нужно никаких костылей: 
Ей не нужно никаких подпорок, никакой дополнительной поддержки.
Она самодостаточна.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (2 Фев 2021)

*Построил Бог для одиноких женщин 6-этажный дом*​Пришли женщины и видят на 1-ом этаже надпись:
Здесь живут мужчины желающие заниматься сексом!
Они дальше идут на 2-ой этаж, а там надпись:
Здесь живут мужчины желающие заниматься сексом и готовые жениться!
Они дальше на 3-й этаж, а там надпись:
Здесь живут мужчины желающие заниматься сексом, готовые жениться и любящие детей!
Они дальше на 4-й этаж, видят надпись:
Здесь живут мужчины желающие заниматься сексом, готовые жениться, любящие детей и богатые!
Они дальше на 5-й этаж:
Здесь живут мужчины желающие заниматься сексом, готовые жениться, любящие детей, богатые и романтичные!
Женщины на 6-й поднялись и видят маленькую записку:
_Никак не пойму вас баб, что вам еще нужно???_
Точно такой же дом он построил для одиноких мужчин.
_Ни один мужик дальше первого этажа не поднимался._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

*Экзамен*​Пришло время Мастеру проверять своих учеников.
Позвал троих, взял белый лист бумаги, капнул на него чернила и спросил:
Что вы видите?
Первый: Чёрное пятно.
Второй: Кляксу.
Третий: Чернила.
Монах заплакал и ушёл в свою келью.
Позже ученики спросили:
Почему Вы плакали?
_Монах сказал:
Никто из вас не увидел белого листа._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

*Правда, с человеческим лицом*​Один человек всю жизнь искал правду, но никак не мог отыскать.
Он исходил множество стран, побывал и на севере, и на юге, и на западе.
И вот однажды он пришел в одну маленькую восточную страну, о которой почти никому не было известно.
И случайно набрел на какой-то заброшенный храм.
И тамошний жрец сказал ему, что именно здесь, в этом храме, прячется сама Правда.
Странник не поверил ему.
Но жрец уверял, что так оно и есть на самом деле.
И подвел его к большой статуе, на которую было наброшено плотное черное покрывало.
Вот - сказал жрец - она перед тобой, сама, Правда.
Тогда путешественник протянул руку, сдернул покрывало и увидел перед собой ужасное, страшное, омерзительное лицо.
И он отшатнулся в испуге.
Что это? - спросил он.
Неужели это и есть Правда?!
И тогда Правда ответила ему тихо:
Да, это я и есть, Правда.
Но какая, же ты страшная - сказал странник.
Страшнее тебя нет никого, как же я о тебе расскажу людям?
_Кто мне поверит?
А ты солги - сказала Правда - и тебе все поверят._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

*Один человек жил, как ему казалось*​трудной жизнью, ни от кого не имел помощи, в поте добивал себе на пропитание.
Попросил он Бога дать ему Крест по меньше.
Мол, тяжело мне нести.
Тогда Господь показал ему огромный Крест, вокруг которого вращалась Вселенная.
Нет, этот не осилю, был поменьше Крест Святых, Человек попытался поднять не смог.
А в углу лежал малюсенький крестик, величиной с мизинец.
_Вот этот дай мне Господи.
Так этот ты и несешь._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

_*Полная банка*_​Профессор философии, стоя перед своей аудиторией, взял пятилитровую стеклянную банку и наполнил её камнями, каждый не менее трёх сантиметров в диаметре.
В конце спросил студентов, полна ли банка?


Спойлер



Ответили: Да, полна.
Тогда он открыл банку горошка и высыпал её содержимое в большую банку, немного потряс её.
Горошек занял свободное место между камнями.
Ещё раз профессор спросил студентов, полна ли банка?
Ответили: Да, полна.
Тогда он взял коробку, наполненную песком, и насыпал его в банку.
Естественно, песок занял полностью существующее свободное место и всё закрыл.
Ещё раз профессор спросил студентов, полна ли банка?
Ответили: Да, и на этот раз однозначно, она полна.
Тогда из-под стола он достал кружку с водой и вылил её в банку до последней капли, размачивая песок.
Студенты смеялись.
А сейчас я хочу, чтобы вы поняли, что банка - это ваша жизнь.
Камни — это важнейшие вещи вашей жизни:
Семья, здоровье, друзья, свои дети - всё то, что необходимо, чтобы ваша жизнь всё-таки оставалась полной даже в случае, если всё остальное потеряется.
Горошек - это вещи, которые лично для вас стали важными: работа, дом, автомобиль.
Песок - это всё остальное, мелочи.
Если сначала наполнить банку песком, не останется места, где могли бы разместиться горошек и камни.
И также в вашей жизни, если тратить всё время и всю энергию на мелочи, не остаётся места для важнейших вещей.
Занимайтесь тем, что вам приносит счастье:
Играйте с вашими детьми, уделяйте время супругам, встречайтесь с друзьями.
Всегда будет ещё время, чтобы поработать, заняться уборкой дома, починить и помыть автомобиль.


Занимайтесь, прежде всего, камнями, то есть самыми важными вещами в жизни, определите ваши приоритеты:
Остальное - это только песок.
Тогда студентка подняла руку и спросила профессора, какое значение имеет вода?
Профессор улыбнулся.
Я рад, что вы спросили меня об этом.
_Я это сделал просто, чтобы доказать вам, что, как бы ни была ваша жизнь занята, всегда есть немного места для праздного безделья._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

*Индейка говорила с быком*​Я мечтаю забраться на вершину дерева - вздыхала она - но у меня так мало сил.
Почему бы тебе не поклевать мой помет? - отвечал бык - в нем много питательных веществ.
Индейка склевала кучку помета, и это действительно дало ей достаточно сил, чтобы забраться на нижнюю ветку дерева.
На следующий день, съев еще, она достигла второй ветки.
Наконец, на четвертый день, индейка гордо сидела на вершине дерева.
Там ее заметил фермер и сбил выстрелом из ружья.
*Мораль*
_Манипуляции с дерьмом могут помочь вам забраться на вершину, но не удержат вас там._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (3 Фев 2021)

*Женские слезы*​Однажды мальчик спросил маму: Мама, почему ты плачешь?
Потому что я женщина - ответила мама.
Я не понимаю - сказал мальчик.


Спойлер



Этого ты не поймёшь никогда - сказала мама, обнимая сына.
Тогда мальчик спросил у отца.
Папа, почему мама иногда плачет без причины?
Все женщины плачут иногда просто так - ответил озадаченный отец.
Шло время. Мальчик вырос. Возмужал.
И однажды, уже взрослым мужчиной, он спросил у Бога:
Бог, почему женщины иногда плачут, без видимых на то причин, почему?
И Бог ответил:
Задумав женщину, я пожелал создать её особенной.
Я дал ей руки столь сильные, что бы держать целый мир.
Столь нежные, что бы поддерживать детскую головку.
Я дал ей терпение настолько сильное, что бы вынести роды.
Я дал ей волю настолько сильную, что бы идти вперед, когда все падают.
Я создал её из ребра мужчины, что бы она знала как защитить его сердце.
Я дал ей мудрость понимать, что хороший муж никогда не причинит жене боль намеренно.
Поддерживать мужа и вставать за ним без сомнений.


И наконец-то...
Я дал ей слёзы...
И право проливать их, где и когда ей это необходимо.
_Пойми сын мой: _
_Красота женщины заключается НЕ в её одежде, волосах или маникюре...
Красота женщины заключается в её глазах...
Которые открывают дверь в её сердце..._
_Место, где обитает Любовь!_


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

_*Об отказе*_​Однажды спросила внучка у бабушки:
Бабушка, что мне делать?


Спойлер



Он мне дорог как друг, как близкий и родной человек.
Но не как мужчина.
Я никогда не смогу полюбить его так же, как он меня, никогда он не будет моим любовником.
Но как сказать ему об этом, ведь он ждёт ответа на свои чувства?
Я так не хочу потерять то хорошее, что есть у нас сейчас.
Внученька, запомни, мужчины не такие сильные и уверенные в себе, какими мы хотим их видеть.
И больно сделать им гораздо легче, чем женщинам.
Отказ, в любой форме, они будут переживать с каменным лицом и молча, но им будет больно, очень больно.
И если тебе приходится говорить ему о том, что у вас ничего не получится, то пощади его самолюбие.
Не унижай его объяснениями, что он тебе не нужен, как мужчина, а только как друг.
Поговори с ним, ласково и спокойно.
И не важно, сколько слов ты при этом скажешь, и как долго будешь всё объяснять.


Пусть в этих объяснениях «почему нет» он услышит:
Я слишком уважаю тебя, чтобы сделать своим любовником.
_Поверь, внученька, если ты пощадишь его самолюбие, то он сохранит дружбу и уважение к тебе._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Жил-был человек*​*Когда он был еще ребенком*, бабушка всегда говорила ему:
Внучек, вот вырастешь ты большой, станет тебе на душе плохо, меня уж не будет - ты иди в храм тебе всегда там легче станет.
Так и случилось.


Спойлер



Вырос.
Стало жить невыносимо.
Пришел в храм.
И тут к нему один подходит:
Не так руки держишь!
Вторая подбегает:
Не там стоишь!
Третья ворчит:
Не так одет!
Сзади одергивают:
Неправильно крестишься!
В конце концов подошла одна женщина и говорит ему:
Вы, знаете, вообще бы, вышли из храма, купили себе книжку о том, как себя здесь вести надо, потом бы и заходили!
Вышел человек из храма, сел на лавку и горько заплакал.
И подходит к нему Христос:
Что ты, чадо, плачешь?


Поворачивает человек свое заплаканное лицо и говорит:
Господи!
Меня в храм не пускают!
_Обнял его Господь и тихо говорит:
Ты не плачь, они и Меня давно туда не пускают..._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Суфийская притча*​Однажды некий человек, гуляя по лесу, увидел хромую лисицу.
Его удивило, как она поддерживает своё существование, и он решил понаблюдать за ней.
Вскоре он увидел, как из леса появился лев, с куском мяса в зубах, отъел немного и оставил его лисице.
Человек, наблюдавший за этим, был немало удивлён, и заключил для себя, что если он будет вести себя так, как эта лиса то Провидение, несомненно, поступит с ним так же.
Он сел на землю и стал ждать.
Время шло, но с течением времени ничего не происходило, человек становился всё слабее и слабее.
И вот, когда он ослабел настолько, что не мог встать, с небес раздался голос:
_Не будь хромой лисой!
Будь сильным львом, и тогда ты сможешь пропитать себя и обеспечить остальных!_


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Цитата:*​На улице я увидел голого ребенка.
Он хотел, есть и дрожал от холода.
Я разозлился и обратился к Богу:
Почему ты позволяешь это?
Почему ты ничего не предпринимаешь?
Бог ничего не ответил.
Но ночью неожиданно раздался его голос:
_Я кое-что предпринял.
Я создал тебя._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Однажды Мастер Никеда сказал своим ученикам*​В мире нет Абсолютной Истины.
Один из учеников спросил:
_А эта истина абсолютна?
Нет, конечно - улыбнулся Мастер._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Три статуэтки*​Однажды Акбару, царю Индии, были присланы в подарок три совершенно одинаковых золотых фигурки и письмо.


Спойлер



В письме говорилось, что каждая из фигурок имеет свое значение и ценность.
Акбар позвал своих советников и приказал определить различия.
Долго учёные мужи взвешивали их, замеряли длину, проверяли пробу золота, но так и не смогли обнаружить ни внешних, ни внутренних различий.
Они только разводили руками, признавая свою беспомощность.
Лишь мудрец Бирбал всё не сдавался.
Он нашёл маленькие отверстия в ушах фигурок и просунул в них тоненькую золотую проволочку.
У первой фигурки конец проволочки вышел из второго уха, у второй - изо рта, а у третьей - через пупок.
Подумав немного, он сказал:
Решение загадки найдено.
Первая фигурка символизирует человека, у которого в одно ухо влетает, а из другого вылетает.
Вторая напоминает человека, который, едва дослушав сказанное, сразу же спешит рассказать это другим, не утруждая себя подумать над этим.


Третья же фигурка схожа с тем, кто запоминает услышанное и старается пропустить это через собственное сердце.
_Эта фигурка наиболее ценная из трёх._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Однажды Акбар с сыном*​и Бирбалом отправились на прогулку.
Падишах с принцем надумали искупаться в Ямуне, разделись, набросили свою одежду на плечи Бирбалу и полезли в воду.
Освежившись, Акбар решил поддразнить Бирбала:
Бирбал, у тебя на плечах груз, как у осла!
Бирбал тут же парировал:
_Ошибаться изволите, государь, на мне груз не одного, а сразу двух ослов!_


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Однажды государь в присутствии свиты*​поведал о якобы увиденном сне:
Приснился мне сон, что мы с Бирбалом оба умерли и отправляемся в чистилище.
При этом ты, о много мудрый визирь, летишь в бочке с мёдом, а я, грешный, в бочке, полной дерьма.
Да, мгновенно подхватил Бирбал, а по прибытии было нам указано, что представать перед Всевышним надлежит в виде, подобающем правоверному, и пришлось нам тогда облизать друг друга с ног до головы


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (4 Фев 2021)

*Однажды, когда император Акбар сидел под деревом*,​он заметил нищего, расположившегося под тем же деревом.
Когда нищий запел, сердце Акбара растаяло.
Песня глубоко тронула его сердце.
У него полились слёзы радости.
Его душа преисполнилась счастьем.
Вернувшись, он позвал Бирбала, своего придворного музыканта.
И спросил, почему музыка нищего увлекла его больше, чем музыка Бирбала. Бирбал ответил:
С вами, этот нищий не замечает мира, так как он поёт, полностью сконцентрировавшись на Боге.
В Нём для него заключена вся сладость.
Он поёт, чтобы это было приятно Богу.
_Я же пою, чтобы удовлетворить тебя, я играю для твоего удовольствия.
Поэтому моя музыка такого невысокого уровня._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845 (6 Фев 2021)

*Сладкая притча*​В давние-давние времена Господь слепил десять Адамов. 
Один из них пахал землю, другой пас овец, третий — ловил рыбу... 
Спустя некоторое время пришли они к Отцу своему с просьбой:


Спойлер



Все есть, но чего-то не хватает. 
Скучно нам.
Господь дал им тесто и сказал:
Пусть каждый слепит по своему подобию женщину, кому какая нравится, полная, худая, высокая, маленькая...
А я вдохну в них жизнь.
После этого Господь вынес на блюде сахар и сказал:
Здесь десять кусочков. 
Пусть каждый возьмет по одному и даст жене, чтобы жизнь с ней была сладкой. 
Все так и сделали.
А потом Господь сказал:
Среди вас есть плут, ибо на блюде было одиннадцать кусков сахара.
Кто взял два куска?
Все молчали. 
Господь забрал у них жен, перемешал их, а потом раздал, кому какая попалась.
С тех пор девять мужчин из десяти думают, что чужая жена слаще, потому что она съела лишний кусок сахара.


И только один из Адамов знает, что все женщины одинаковы, ибо лишний кусок сахара съел он сам...


----------

